# Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights! UPDATES!



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

Zebralight informed me that they are coming out with flashlights.

The models are:
SC30
SC30f
SC50
SC50f

Edit: *UPDATES*

SC30: R2 and R5
SC30f: R2
SC50: R2 and R5
SC50f: R2
H31: R2 and R5
H51: R2 and R5

- All come with side click switches (Panasonic, 300000 cycles).
- UI for the SC30/SC30f: 
(similar to the H60) default setting Turbo, Med1, and Low1.
Double click to High, Med2, and Low2. 
auto fall back to High from Turbo after certain time
UI for the SC50/SC50f is similar but has not been finalized yet
- runtimes at Low2 is over 2 weeks (final spec will be based on the first production batch)
- type III class I (non-dyed or natual) surface
- 'uni-body' design: the entire body of the light is machined from one piece of aluminum and
acting as a big heatsink for the LED.
You probably know that up till now, a typical flashlight has 3 sections (besides the tailcap) 
plus one for the circuit, and the heat from the LED stays mostly in the small middle section,
with its dissipation paths blocked by layters of anodizing surfaces.
- SCHOTT optical glass, AR coated
- (bezel down) clip
- SC30 67mm, SC30f 66mm, SC50 80mm, SC50f 79mm
- SC30 and SC30f fit inside of silicone holders for the H30. You can mix and match SC30,
SC30f or H30 on one headband. A silicone holder will be in the package. 

Along with the headlamp H51 and H31 (I think it's like H501/H30 but with reflector).

They said it will come out in ~2 months.

I am so excited! Might be my first buy of 2010!


----------



## csshih (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

there are pics in the texas gathering thread.

edit:
grabbed them for you guys 










https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3110529&postcount=143


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

really!

I must go look!


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

2 months?! I was hoping they would be coming out sooner than that.


----------



## KD7EIR (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Let's hope they are gushing with innovation and quality!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

That looks very interesting!!

:twothumbs


----------



## bansuri (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

In for 1 each. Expect some good deals on old lights on marketplace when these come out.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Is that a side switch I see?


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

might be some multi-cell lights in there too 

.


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

nice find dealgrabber2002! And great find on the pics csshih! Hmm... Wow, that's a tiny 1xR123 light! I wonder if they will introduce a conventional 1xAA light ie. not a headlamp...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

OOOooooWeeee!!

Can't wait to hear more! 

I love my H30 & H60W!!

At least I have a little time to put away some money for them.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Obviously an innovative company. Their new lights should be interesting. I wonder if one will be sitting under the Christmas tree this year.

Geoff


----------



## Snow (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I am really excited about these. Zebralight's anodization quality is second to none. I love my Quarks, but the anodizing sucks. I am excited for the mil-spec HA-NAT!


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

:twothumbs

Win-win for us!! absolutely LOVE my H501. Something like that but in a more traditional flashlight form is just what I am looking for.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I know headlamp is ideal for working on the car and around the house. Changing a thermostat in a dark hallway recently using my TK40 as a candle was not the ideal solution. I just can't work up the ambition to buy one. I'm not really handy around the house so I'm not sure I'd use it more than once a year - if that often. More often that not I use my flashlights just for fun. I live on a dark culdesac in the woods without streetlights so flashlight beams look phenomenal here.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Maybe a ZL headlmap with reflector if that is the case for the H51 and H31. I use the H501 or H501w in camp but a H51 for trail work might be nice too. But don't know if I need another flashlight unless it has a higher Bin LED than the Q5.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



Painful Chafe said:


> Is that a side switch I see?



Yeah, that's the side click switch -- arguably the best way to turn on a light.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Oh man! That edc look soooo nice. Now I am having a hard time whether to get the edc or the H51 headlamp...

So if it's SC50 = AA model (like H50) and SC30 = CR123 model (like the H30)?? 

I am thinking the "f" behind the model stands for _flood model?? _


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



davidt1 said:


> Yeah, that's the side click switch -- arguably the best way to turn on a light.




I have seen this argument go both ways. I generally prefer tailcap switches, I have found them easier to service and replace.


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

The left one in the 2nd pic looks like a mini polarion...


----------



## Moe (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> Oh man! That edc look soooo nice. Now I am having a hard time whether to get the edc or the H51 headlamp...
> 
> So if it's SC50 = AA model (like H50) and SC30 = CR123 model (like the H30)??
> 
> I am thinking the "f" behind the model stands for _flood model?? _



That (AA + Flood) plus neutral white LED would be my absolute dream flashlight come true!

Of course i will take it too, if it "only" has a Q5 in it...


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I don't know much about zebralight except for the fact that they use a warmer tint in many lights? 

True or False?

If so, I'd love to pick up one of these, i've been looking for a warm tint led.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



JeffInChi said:


> I don't know much about zebralight except for the fact that they use a warmer tint in many lights?
> 
> True or False?
> 
> If so, I'd love to pick up one of these, i've been looking for a warm tint led.



Yes they use both warm and pale white tints. The models with a "W" designate the warm tint versions.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I think I'll get one just for the novelty of the side switch if nothing else.
Of course I'm sure they'll be other nice things about them.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*


_


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Yeah, I think I'll go pop some  too!


----------



## tygger (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Just read the thread over there. Great get together guys! Man, if those new Zebralights are anything like my H501, I better start saving up. Great looking _tiny_ lights.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I wonder will ZL AA light be smaller or equal to the EZAA. I really hope so.


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

the one on the left looks like a little nitecore, they look awsome hope they have some useable features, i would have thought so with there previous


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> I wonder will ZL AA light be smaller or equal to the EZAA. I really hope so.


 I kind of doubt that.


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Cool! I'd be in for one with a side switch.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



Oddjob said:


> Cool! I'd be in for one with a side switch.


 
+1. I don't have any side switch light.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Zebralight said, that the SC30f would be 67mm long which is 11mm longer than the H30.
If the SC50f is also 11mm longer than the h501 it would be 82mm long.
That would be 1mm shorter than the EZAA.
I think we will have to wait till anything official is said though.


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

wow, those look nice, and given the current trend, they would look nice in Ti too!

Crenshaw


----------



## Dioni (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*



Side switch? interesting!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

Awesome! They mentioned these a long time ago (well over a year), and it had been so long that I figured they abandoned the idea. I'll most likely pick up the 1AA version.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I am dreaming of a warm H51 with the same 80 degree flood of the H501 with twice the throw. I am OK with short run time on high for maximum brightness if the medium is pumped up also. Here is why. The higher medium will be useful for many of the tasks normally done on high. The extra brightness on high would be useful for those times when super brightness is needed for a brief time. In the age of Eneloops technology, the cost of using batteries should not be a concern. I went through the Eneloops hundreds of times with the H501 since I bought it. Sometimes I use the light for up to 5 hours a day.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

yeah, a side switch sounds interesting. i think i'd like to get the AA one.

...in other zebralight news i just noticed that 7777 has zebralight neutral-white headlamps; i just had to get a H501w! 

should have it saturday.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights!*

I prefer a rear switch but on a light that small maybe a side switch does makes sense.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

Please see original post for updates.


----------



## Owen (Oct 9, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> - UI for the SC30/SC30f:
> (similar to the H60) default setting Turbo, Med1, and Low1.
> Double click to High, Med2, and Low2.
> auto fall back to High from Turbo after certain time


Are you saying it goes high to low, instead of low to high when you hold down the switch?


----------



## kiwicrunch (Oct 9, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Please see original post for updates.



Thanks for the good news, I love my h501w. 

Would you know what the model designations mean?:

-the difference between the SC30 and SC50?
-what batteries they use?
-what the "f" designation refers to?

Cheers.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Something doesn't sound right. I don't want a headlamp with a side click switch. I hope George of Zebralight is reading this. You will have me as a customer again for at least the H51 if it has more throw than the H501 and still has 80 degree flood. If it matters at all, I would like to make a few suggestions.

1. Keep the low low like before.

2. Pump up the medium so it can be used on more tasks.

3. Really pump up the high for that extra brightness when needed.

4. Zebralight headlamps should be floody; otherwise what's the point.

5. In other words, don't try for throw at the expense of flood. Or you might end up with a headlamp that isn't good with either tasks. 

6. Only release products when they are ready.

Thank you.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to see ZebraLight getting in the game, now Iam much more interested in ZL  Thanks for posting Dealgrabber2002


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

kiwicrunch said:


> Thanks for the good news, I love my h501w.
> 
> Would you know what the model designations mean?:
> 
> ...


 
Lillian didn't give much, she said that's all she knows.

I am thinking the SC30 uses CR123 like the H30 and the SC50 uses AA like the H50 headlamp.

I think the "f" stands for flood.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

Owen said:


> Are you saying it goes high to low, instead of low to high when you hold down the switch?


 
I am not familiar with how the H60 modes go. I am not a fan of 18650. But from their website, it seems to go H/M/L.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Something doesn't sound right. I don't want a headlamp with a side click switch. QUOTE]
> 
> I think they mean the SC30 and SC50 flashlight. Not the headlamp which is the H51 and H31.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 9, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 4. Zebralight headlamps should be floody; otherwise what's the point.
> 
> 5. In other words, don't try for throw at the expense of flood. Or you might end up with a headlamp that isn't good with either tasks.



I disagree: I think zebralight rather needs to come out with a top thrower with a diffuser to get some flood if needed. 
That configuration is the most useable in my eyes.
If you want pure flood, just take the normal Zebras with you.

There should be some sidespill on the new zebras but keep it rather tight (i recommend 60degree max) and low - the power is needed to get some useable throw.

And please think of an diffuser as an integral part of the light. I dont want to have to search for the diffuser in my backpack in order to use it.


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2009)

csshih said:


> there are pics in the texas gathering thread.
> 
> edit:
> grabbed them for you guys
> ...



what the...heck?:thinking:
you can't come up here and post that teeny tiny pic and expect us to do nothing  



Oddjob said:


> Cool! I'd be in for one with a side switch.


looks like you might be right on that :thinking:

okay, csshih, next time, lease post pictures this size so we don't have to squint.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> I disagree: I think zebralight rather needs to come out with a top thrower with a diffuser to get some flood if needed.
> That configuration is the most useable in my eyes.
> If you want pure flood, just take the normal Zebras with you.
> 
> ...



Nah, Zebralight headlamps are famous for that beautiful wide even beam. Don't get me wrong. I want some throw, but not at the expense of that ever-so useful beam. keep the beam the same. I like the beam on my H501 just fine. I want some throw without that wonderful beam being destroyed in any way.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just look at that side switch and tell me if that isn't the most ergonomic way to operate a light. You hold it with your hand extended in its most natural position and use your thumb to click. It makes sense for tactical use too. I usually barricade myself behind some protective barrier. With the side switch I can extend my hand as far away from my body as possible before I turn on the light. Side switch just makes sense.


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 9, 2009)

ay yay yay...
lol, everything is speculation and vaporware until they actually launch product. (maybe if we're lucky before the Holidays)

but since the cat has already been let out of bag...
AFAIK there are going to be:
- new-updated LED headlamp model*s*,
- flashlight*s*,
- multi-cell flashlight*s*
translation - three(?) types of lights... (some of which will be smaller in size than current models)

Disclaimer: Read first sentence again...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> And please think of an diffuser as an integral part of the light. I dont want to have to search for the diffuser in my backpack in order to use it.


 
I requested that a few weeks prior to knowing the H51 is coming out. But ZL said there are not plans to make a built-in diffuser on any of the new headlamps.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 9, 2009)

Seems like we have to mod them then.

@david: It really doesnt make sense to release a reflector version with the same angle which only has "a little more throw". If you want flood then buy the flood one.

I you want to make a light which is a usable thrower and keep the wide angle you would have to make a hotspot/sidespill beampattern where the sidespill is a lot darker than the hotspot. And a lot darker means, so dark you cant barely use the sidespill.
I would opt for the classic "fenix pattern": A nice hotspot with sidespill you can actually use.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 9, 2009)

didnt zebra lights have some kinda of major problems with their lights?


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 9, 2009)

There was one batch which had had issues with the waterproofing but in general the quality is top-notch.
And the service is good as well - those with lack of waterproofness were exchanged without hassle.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 9, 2009)

i see i see,

well i think i need to keep a close eye on these new ones =] thanks!


----------



## RobertM (Oct 9, 2009)

CathastrophiX said:


>



That's pretty cool looking and I like the clip. Interesting...I'm going to have to keep an eye on these developments. 

-Rober


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 9, 2009)

So none of the hand held flashlights will come with the low1 or low2 setting as the default? I could see myself passing on buying this light if it does come on high or turbo first. Makes no sense to me, especially since I love the fact my Zebralight H-50 comes on low first.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 9, 2009)

Also are all of these lights 1xAA or some other type?


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 9, 2009)

If Zebralight is consistent with their model naming convention, then my guess is that there will be a combination of 1xR123 (SC30, SC30f) and 1xAA (SC50, SC50f), with the headlamps designated with the "H" prefix. Fyi, they currently use 30 to designate 1xR123 lights and 50/501 to designate 1xAA. Don't know what the 'f' suffix is though... :thinking:

Btw, the pic looks like a 1xR123 light due to it's small size. Personally, I'm hoping they come out with a killer of a 1xAA light.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

> Don't know what the 'f' suffix is though... :thinking:


I am thinking it might stand for "flood"


----------



## Owen (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering why people kept asking about stuff that was already covered...and it's because it was in another thread. 
Maybe this will help:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243944



ZebraLight said:


> The one with grooves is the H60. Next to it is the H501. They are not going to be replaced in the near future.
> 
> Two new models are SC30 and SC30f. Both come with side click switch, clip, can fit into H30 silicone holder. The SC30 uses an XP-E/XP-G LED and a reflector. The SC30f uses an XR-E and a 80 degree flood beam lens. Length is about 67mm, shorter than those twisties on the market.





ZebraLight said:


> The optic used in the H501 is designed based on the XR-E. The SC30 flashlights do use R5s though.





ZebraLight said:


> There are H31, H51, SC50, all with reflectors, but I didn't have them with me last Saturday at the DFW get together.



Keep in mind the H*1 models are reflectored headlamps.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they asked it because most of them including myself didn't see a specific thread regarding the new models. Also we wouldn't know what to type in the "search" because we have no clues what the new models are called.

BTW, I am not excited about the H51 or H31 headlamp. I am excited about a single AA flood light which I am hoping that's what SC50f is.


----------



## bansuri (Oct 9, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I think they asked it because most of them including myself didn't see a specific thread regarding the new models. Also we wouldn't know what to type in the "search" because we have no clues what the new models are called.
> 
> BTW, I am not excited about the H51 or H31 headlamp. I am excited about a single AA flood light which I am hoping that's what SC50f is.



Agreed. The other thread had nothing to do with new ZL models, only clones and DIY possibility. It veered off topic at some point. 
New ZL lights _deserve_ their own topic!
:twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2009)

RobertM said:


> That's pretty cool looking and I like the clip. Interesting...I'm going to have to keep an eye on these developments.
> 
> -Rober



we first saw clips like this on McLuxes


----------



## Snow (Oct 9, 2009)

How am I the only one excited about the anodization?! Aren't you guys tired of your Fenixes, Nitecores, and Quarks getting all scratched up? I am.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snow said:


> How am I the only one excited about the anodization?! Aren't you guys tired of your Fenixes, Nitecores, and Quarks getting all scratched up? I am.



I never mentioned it before but the magnet I glued to the tail of my H501 came off twice. I cleaned the tail and re-glued each time. You would think that dried Gorilla super glue flaking off would take the anodization along with it. Not on my H501. I am amazed how tough it is.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah. I also have the impression, that the anodization toughens the body by a large scale. The first thing i thought when opening the battery compartment of my h501 was "ouch, is that wall thinn" but time told that its exceptionally sturdy as well.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am just hoping the SC50f starts with low first instead of high. I know LEO would like it start high first because the nature of the job. For average joe like me, I like starting with low first.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 10, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I am just hoping the SC50f starts with low first instead of high. I know LEO would like it start high first because the nature of the job. For average joe like me, I like starting with low first.



+ a billion~!


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 10, 2009)

one thing that i think is a really great idea that zebralight did with the H501w and i hope they passed onto the new flashlights: if you tap and release the switch it goes right into high, _but_ if you hold the button for about 1 second when you turn it on and _then_ release, the light instead goes directly into low and *never* goes to high. i figured it out when i noticed it goes into low for an instant before settling on high. it's great because a low flash before high is no big deal, but a high flash before low can be annoying depending on the situation. someone used their thinker.

it's darn brilliant!! immediate access to low OR high. they should win an award for that one.

if they have the same UI with the flashlights and they make some in neutral, they've got another purchase right here.


----------



## kiwicrunch (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree- the current interface on the H501 is brilliant as is.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 10, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> it's darn brilliant!! immediate access to low OR high. they should win an award for that one.



LRI beat them to it by years with the Freedom UI.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 10, 2009)

Marduke said:


> LRI beat them to it by years with the Freedom UI.



oh, i didn't know that (obviously); is it just like the zebralight (hold for low, click for high)?

i think it's great because it satisfies both those who like low first, and those who like high first.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 10, 2009)

...Marduke, you're like an encyclopedia of flashlight knowledge; i love it!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 10, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> ...Marduke, you're like an encyclopedia of flashlight knowledge; i love it!



I believed he knows much more than just flashlight. He help answered lots of members questions. Bravo Marduke!


----------



## Marduke (Oct 10, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> oh, i didn't know that (obviously); is it just like the zebralight (hold for low, click for high)?
> 
> i think it's great because it satisfies both those who like low first, and those who like high first.



Yes. If you hold, it ramps up from the lowest to the highest. If you click, it comes on in high. You can then hold to ramp down to min. If you continue holding in either direction for hidden flashy modes.

Both LRI's Freedom UI, and Zebra's on lights such as the H501 are some of my all time favorite, and I eagerly look forward to a Zebra EDC type 1xAA light.

BTW, you might want to check out the Photon Proton Pro or Photon Freedom also. The Freedom is my all time favorite keychain light.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> one thing that i think is a really great idea that zebralight did with the H501w and i hope they passed onto the new flashlights: if you tap and release the switch it goes right into high, _but_ if you hold the button for about 1 second when you turn it on and _then_ release, the light instead goes directly into low and *never* goes to high. i figured it out when i noticed it goes into low for an instant before settling on high. it's great because a low flash before high is no big deal, but a high flash before low can be annoying depending on the situation. someone used their thinker.
> 
> it's darn brilliant!! immediate access to low OR high. they should win an award for that one.
> 
> if they have the same UI with the flashlights and they make some in neutral, they've got another purchase right here.



Thanks for bringing this up. Another great feature that sets Zebralight apart. 

Anybody knows why this has not been implemented on twisty lights?


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea the ZL H501 can start on high or low. I like low but heck great for those who also want a high start.


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone confirm if SC50 runs on a AA or a CR123? The hand-held looks so small and simple that I will jump on it right away if the UI is like H501 and also has that "low low." I think ZL has made a single cell light that I always wanted: small,slick, simple, and multi mode with a clicky.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

It's too bad they didn't make an AAA light. Imagine a Zebralight AAA light with a side switch and H501 UI. Such a light would compete well in the AAA market. It would also make my life easier, as I would go all Zebralight lights. 

I know a lot of people want to keep all their lights AA. Not me. I will always keep at least one AAA light if not two. Anyway, I think you folk should contact Zebralight and ask them to keep all those wonderful features of the H501 on the new lights.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 10, 2009)

AAA is nice as its super small.
With zebralights though, the AA versions are already as small as the AAAs of other manufacturers. For me it doesnt need to get any smaller - it would be less comfortable to hold and use i think.
Im not saying zebralight shouldn`t make AAA lights though, as i can understand why people would want one.


Regarding the UI i think the H501R has the best till now. 
Click for high, hold for low.
Two "hidden" beacon-modes (hidden is perfect as it won`t disturb you if you are just cycling through the modes)
Ability to choose between a low low mode and a super low moon mode which is memorized.

I think, this UI is perfect for any light which is not meant to be used tactically - not just for headlamps.
Its very versatile while staying as simple as possible.


Also keep in mind that zebralights regulation always has been perfect.



One thing i still miss on the Zebralights is a retractable headband. Just think of the petzl zipka headband. I already modded my h501 to use the zipka headband but i would rather like to see it perfectly integrated into the lights body.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am glad that mod works out for you. It looks a bit bulky to me. And where is the clip? How do I attach the light to my shirt or belt? Attaching my H501 to my shirt is the most discreet and coolest way to use it. I have seen people stare at me in awe cus out of nowhere I get this huge amount of light coming out of my chest. I would love it if Zebralight sells just the light with no clip, headband, or silly silicon holders. That way you can mod the way you like. And I can mod it the way I like. 

They definitely need to make AAA lights. There are those who have to dress up for work and AAA lights let them carry discreetly.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 10, 2009)

I second, that the zipka headband is a bit too bulky for edc carry. Its a lot less bulky than the supplied headband and the silicone holder (or even than the holder alone) though.
The mod was initially made for the h60 where i added a small pocketclip to the screws on the top.





The pocketclip and EDC carry is the main reason why i am asking for a more integrated solution.

My idea would be a retracltable headband where the mechanism is stored in the Endcap of the battery compartment.
This would make the light about 1cm longer but you would always have the headband with you. 
I already got detailed CAD-drawings for this solution:





This is the endcap in an explosion-drawing (beta version. I got more thought-over versions, too)


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 10, 2009)

You should talk to Zebralight about this idea. I think it's a good idea, but I don't want talk DIY here.


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 11, 2009)

all 501 UI AFAIK

SC30 = 123
H31 = 123
SC30f = 123
SC50 = AA
H51 = AA
SC50f = AA
S5200 = AA
S5400 = AA




mega_lumens said:


> Can anyone confirm if SC50 runs on a AA or a CR123? The hand-held looks so small and simple that I will jump on it right away if the UI is like H501 and also has that "low low." I think ZL has made a single cell light that I always wanted: small,slick, simple, and multi mode with a clicky.


----------



## Shorty66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, i didn`t get the new on the 
S5200 and S5400
do you know more about them?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 11, 2009)

"all 501 UI AFAIK"

That alone is a good enough reason to buy a ZL light. Not to mention the side switch, amazing anodization and small size of their lights. I have always favored single AAA over single AA lights, but I might just get one of their new AA lights for the above reasons.


----------



## burntoshine (Oct 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Yes. If you hold, it ramps up from the lowest to the highest. If you click, it comes on in high. You can then hold to ramp down to min. If you continue holding in either direction for hidden flashy modes.
> 
> Both LRI's Freedom UI, and Zebra's on lights such as the H501 are some of my all time favorite, and I eagerly look forward to a Zebra EDC type 1xAA light.
> 
> BTW, you might want to check out the Photon Proton Pro or Photon Freedom also. The Freedom is my all time favorite keychain light.



cool! thanks!


----------



## kiwicrunch (Oct 13, 2009)

lebox97 said:


> all 501 UI AFAIK
> 
> SC30 = 123
> H31 = 123
> ...



Hi, I haven't been able to find other references to the S5200 and S5400. Would you have any other info about these models? Thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

Any word on a release date for these new lights?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah man, some body gives me a new ZL headlamp. I hope they keep the design more or less like that H501, only brighter. If I wanted a one-use headlamp with a headband attached to it, I can buy from other companies. What makes ZL headlamps so special, besides the UI, is the versatility. So far (with the magnet attachment) I have used it as overhead light, shower light, hood light, and shirt light. Can't do any of these if the headband is attached permanently and without a clip. 

Overall reaction from people who have seen me use the light:

light on the head: scary and weird

light on shirt: high-tech and cool.

So yes, ZL give me the headlamps that Zebralight is famous for. Don't follow the crowd and start making limited-use headlamps.


----------



## bhds (Oct 13, 2009)

Please oh Please keep it simple and professional.  NO BLINKY BLINK :tsk:


----------



## Toaster (Oct 13, 2009)

lebox97 said:


> all 501 UI AFAIK
> 
> SC30 = 123
> H31 = 123
> ...




So I guess the S5200 and S5400 are the multi-cell models you referred to earlier? The names suggest 2xAA and 4xAA lights... But why drop the 'C' from the name? Did the 'C' refer to clicky and these don't have a side-click switch? Or perhaps the 'C' refers to combo or convertible and suggests the lights aren't designed to be used as both headlamp and flashlight like the SC30/SC50? Or is it something else altogether?


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say give it another month of patience let's see what Santa brings/gonna bring?

time will tell - hopefully we'll all know more sooner rather than later...




Toaster said:


> So I guess the S5200 and S5400 are the multi-cell models you referred to earlier? The names suggest 2xAA and 4xAA lights... But why drop the 'C' from the name? Did the 'C' refer to clicky and these don't have a side-click switch? Or perhaps the 'C' refers to combo or convertible and suggests the lights aren't designed to be used as both headlamp and flashlight like the SC30/SC50? Or is it something else altogether?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am dying to get my hands on a new ZL floody AA flashlight. No more throwing AA lights for me. I found out I need more flood than throw in my world.


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 14, 2009)

bhds said:


> Please oh Please keep it simple and professional. NO BLINKY BLINK :tsk:


+10000000000000000000000 Please!

I like my H30, but just found out what the H501 UI is, and I like it! Can't wait for an H31 with the same UI.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 14, 2009)

lebox97 said:


> I'd say give it another month of patience let's see what Santa brings/gonna bring?
> 
> time will tell - hopefully we'll all know more sooner rather than later...




Pfft, patience and CPF do not mix. We demand answers!


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I remember correctly, George of Zebralight has said that the H60 and H501 won't be replaced anytime soon. That probably means the H51 will be a different light because it has a reflector. He also referred to non-reflector lights as 80 degree lights. As I have said before, I just want a H501 with more power. Unless the H51 will be floody enough, I am afraid there won't be a ZL headlamp for me in next lineup.


----------



## Hugo2x (Oct 19, 2009)

The new Zebralights are sweet!

Here's some of the pictures I took at the DFW Texas meet in high def


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 19, 2009)

oghod. i need to start saving up for th AA version. (i just hope they put out the warm tint out at the 1st release too) 

the sideclicky is the one i miss too in the lights for sale today. i might be able to live with shorter light like cr123 if it has side clicky. the tailcap button and cr123 makes the lights too short for me to use comfortably.

so i hope the ww tints are ready for sale too. so i dont end up like i did with the h501. i ordered it the day it came for sale and was happy with it.. and then cussed severely when they released the ww version soon after it. (if i only could of waited.. but no. im weak, im flashaholic)

now that the h501 is gone (stolen by some bstrd) i still need to replace it with another one. 

i just hope they put these out next month and the ww h501 is available then too. i would order both at the same time. 


**Ok ZL is putting out small sideclicky lights.. which manufacturer is the 1st to make my idea of 2AA flashlight with side by side stacked batteries and sideclicky...?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dang, those are some nice lights. I hope they come out with an all flood AA light. I don't need a single AA to throw, that's what the bigger guns are for. But then, it just me.


----------



## hazna (Oct 19, 2009)

wow, hope these come out soon!


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 19, 2009)

DROOOOLLL !!!:huh:

Those are killer, anodize and quality to rival Surefire typeIII

LED on a stick


----------



## bansuri (Oct 19, 2009)

In for 1. 
or 2...


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I asked if they will make an AAA flashlight, and the answer was "not in the near future." That's too bad because there is a huge market for AAA lights. Just look the popularity of the LD01, LF2XT, Maratac and ITP. Look at the anticipation the new version of the Maratac light. A Zebralight AAA light with a side click switch and their amazing UI and anodizing would be a strong competitor in that market.

Meanwhile I need a light with the power of a H60w in the body of a H501. Is that too much to ask, Zebralight?

Even if there won't be a headlamp for me in the next release. I will probably buy their AA flashlight if it is smaller than the EZAA. I can see a lot of uses for it.

I too should have ordered a warm H501. I was one the first people to buy the light. The warm version was available from the first week.

Thanks for the pictures, Hugo2x.


----------



## fareast (Oct 20, 2009)

:twothumbsI'll take one, uhh, make that two... What? Yes, a warm tint will do nicely. 

edit:
Great idea; still a two part design, the led and the clicky play trading places and the who thing given a great unique design and a removable pocket clip to boot. Adding a reflector (are these the "f" versions?) for all forward flood.


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 20, 2009)

I actually might prefer the H30 UI over the H501 for a headlight, but ...
if they release a reflectored warm CR123 flashlight with the H501 UI, I WILL get at LEAST one. I'd get a AA version too.

Unless there was some other unforeseen massive flaw. 

A momentary option/mode would be nice for a FL too.

I think a AAA version is not likely since the button on the side has to be so big, making the light so wide that you might as well put a AA in it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, just found this thread for some reason. I heard about the possibility of a ZL flashlight a while back (I was hoping the full floody mule head type) and I have been waiting on news. Subscribed!


----------



## zip (Oct 20, 2009)

Finally, a side clicker!

I'm so tried of pushing in on the lenses.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Oct 20, 2009)

zip said:


> Finally, a side clicker!
> 
> I'm so tried of pushing in on the lenses.


 Me too:laughing:.

James....


----------



## Ajay (Oct 20, 2009)

I am ebaying one of my watches just to get one of the new zebras


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 21, 2009)

zip said:


> Finally, a side clicker!
> 
> I'm so tried of pushing in on the lenses.



Good one! I did that a few times with the Akoray K-106. It looks like Zebralight chose to keep the new designs similar to their current lights in that the tail cap unscrews for battery installation. This design has one disadvantage because the clip can not be installed on the tail cap. I like my clips flush with the tail like on lights such as the K-106 and LF2XT. This design keeps the whole light inside the pocket, making it harder to fall out.


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the idea of a side switch. Even for a headlamp.
Been putting together a setup for a helmet that I can use if I ever get to go caving. So far it looks like a Zebralight commercial, with a H60 up front, and a H30 mounted vertical on one side. 
I worried about maybe needing a little throw, and wanting it available on a helmet mounted light. One of these reflectored lights mounted facing forward on the same strap as the main light would would make for a very easy to use and compact package, and, well, make me look even more like a Zebralight commercial

I think I'll buy both flood and reflectored 1 cell lights when they become available with neutral emitters.


----------



## Nitecore1 (Oct 23, 2009)

It doesn't seem like there is much going on in this thread??? And I am very interested in getting more info on these lights, is there another thread somewhere else for these?


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Have to be patient. Start putting away $2 a day, and by the time the new lights are available (2 months) you will have $120 for at least two lights.


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 24, 2009)

I asked Zebralight in a Chinese forum, he said


> "H501 will not be replaced in near future, at least not before H30/H50/H60. H51 with a reflector will have a beam more like regular flashlight. "


This is not news, I think I read somewhere ,although not directly form Zebralight.
The following is my personal view:
1.What make Zebralight special, is its specially designed lens. You can get floody beam from a diffuser, but that cause lots of loss of light. However, lens is expensive to make, that's one reason why there is not much Zebralight clone. It also means Zebralight cannot upgrade their lens too frequently to use newest LED if the LED dies changed. Of course they will upgrade H30/H50/H60, that should be after this batch, probably at least in 6 months?
2. From another point, H50/H501 is supposed to used in nearby range, maybe H501/H50b is enough for most tasks in 5 feets?
So I decide that I can go ahead buy H501, and also buy H51 as a regular light which will be compliment to H501.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am not a fan of diffusers for that reason - loss of light. I don't know about special lens in Zebralights. I always thought lights without reflectors are floody. It's possible to have light without a hot spot and some throw. This (NOHS) no-hot-spot light has no hot spot and a decent throw of about 50 feet. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=201703


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not the expert on this, but I think a LED without reflector and lens will be like a candle, you can get flood but not as H501's controlled floody light.
NOHS also have a lens, I guest that make the even beam, and the BLACK reflector absorbed some light--which contribute to the clear boundary of the beam.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 25, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I'm not the expert on this, but I think a LED without reflector and lens will be like a candle, you can get flood but not as H501's controlled floody light.
> NOHS also have a lens, I guest that make the even beam, and the BLACK reflector absorbed some light--which contribute to the clear boundary of the beam.



I have wondered about that but am doubtful about the need of a lens. Also a naked LED-bulb will provide an even illuminated flood-beam.
Look here my comparison between Itp C6-T flashlight (claimed 230lm and here with removed body and reflector) and Zebralight H-501 at high:
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9291/itpc6ochh501flood.jpg

Regards, Patric


----------



## monanza (Oct 25, 2009)

The Zebralights look awesome; they make very good use of space. Very impressive. Ever since my first three ZLs, I have been waiting for them to move away from Q5's to higher efficiency. They are hitting two birds with one stone. The warms would also be great (here's to hoping for new warm emitters in the next six months).:thumbsup:


----------



## flatline (Oct 25, 2009)

If I take the reflector off my MG L-mini II, the result is a smooth floody beam. I don't have a zebralight to compare it to, so I can't say how similar it is.

--flatline


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> I have wondered about that but am doubtful about the need of a lens. Also a naked LED-bulb will provide an even illuminated flood-beam.
> Look here my comparison between Itp C6-T flashlight (claimed 230lm and here with removed body and reflector) and Zebralight H-501 at high:
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9291/itpc6ochh501flood.jpg
> 
> Regards, Patric



I saw your ITP beam have an angle, is it came from the LED without any barrier?
I would say the H501 beam is more even, but the difference is not much. However, I think you need some kind of protection on bare LED in reality use?


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 25, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I saw your ITP beam have an angle, is it came from the LED without any barrier?
> I would say the H501 beam is more even, but the difference is not much. However, I think you need some kind of protection on bare LED in reality use?



Here is a picure of the light so you can see how it looks like with removed reflector, as you can see it's a barrier which causes the sharp edge of the beam. This also protects the bulb so the light an stand without risking to damage the bulb.
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6725/itpc6utanreflektor.jpg


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 25, 2009)

They are looking cool!

:twothumbs


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 26, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> They are looking cool!
> 
> :twothumbs



Hmmm! Interesting! Folks here normally go gaga over anything shiny and with the words "stainless steel", "titanium", "tactical", or "rambo" in the description.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 26, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Hmmm! Interesting! Folks here normally go gaga over anything shiny and with the words "stainless steel", "titanium", "tactical", or "rambo" in the description.



I agree.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Oct 26, 2009)

The small one with the fins looks like a Nitecore Extreme. Maybe the clip will stay on this one though :twothumbs.


----------



## brjones (Oct 27, 2009)

*UI updates? Re: Zebralight is going to come out with flashlights! UPDATES!*

So, do the H501/H501w's being sold now have (or will they have) an *updated UI*, such as the one reported with the new "Red" H501, or has the UI undergone any changes since its release? If they've updated any, do all the 501 series UI's match, or have any updates been asymmetrical? 

Most importantly, is it correct that all current H501 series have the "option to either start on low or high" (determined by length of power-on press)? I hadn't known of that feature--it's nice. I personally prefer to start low. But with a lamp which is weaker by nature, starting on high is easier to understand. 



Marduke said:


> Yes. If you hold, it ramps up from the lowest to the highest. If you click, it comes on in high. You can then hold to ramp down to min. If you continue holding in either direction for hidden flashy modes.


Thanks Marduke for that enlightening info on the *Photon Freedom*. That has got to be the best User Interface I have ever heard of on a flashlight. Amazing they implemented it on a mini keychain light. Even more amazing it hasn't been copied by everyone.

Anyone who'd articulate the differences in the (latest?) *H501 vs H30 UI*, it'd be appreciated. 

I can't see why the *H501 has no mount (hole) for keychain*/lanyard like the H30. Unless I've missed it, I think ZL sold themselves short, (maybe?) thinking no one would want to use it on their keychain (can use tailcap lockout). Tailcap lockouts make twisties seem attractive (you're already twisting anyway), but with the H50's lower light output and lack of warm tint option (even with the 80-degree design of the H50b), the H501w has my AA attention. Some keychain option like the H30 would be a great 'update'. 

To a user who wished for the clickie to be at the tailcap, the fact Zebralight incorporates the *headlamp switch at the head*, allows the use of the clip, with the light mostly tucked into into a shirt or coat pocket. Very neat.

I've seen errant references to *H30w* (warm). Has this animal been seen in the wild, and if so, is it sold by special request only or something? Doesn't seem like such a hard thing to just put a warm LED in there? Would also be a great 'update'/new product (so logical).

It looks like Zebralight made the right decision on the *Q3 5A* for the H501w (warm tint) emitter. Check out this lovely tint beamshot comparo courtesy of saabluster, vs R2 and MC-E:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2654418&postcount=269
which I found from
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215025

CPF users are becoming more sophisticated in their understanding of how human retinas (rods and cones) works at low light levels, and how lumens vs tint on paper don't necessarily translate in real life. Now that I've been convinced, any future 'high end' flashlight would require a warm tint, especially if not super-bright. I could even see mfr's activating a supplementary red (or orange/low wavelength?) LED at "low" settings, to improve color perception.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Hmmm! Interesting! Folks here normally go gaga over anything shiny and with the words "stainless steel", "titanium", "tactical", or "rambo" in the description.



I don't get your point... :thinking:

Are you suggesting that my comment was an invalid opinion?

:shrug:


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I don't get your point... :thinking:
> 
> Are you suggesting that my comment was an invalid opinion?
> 
> :shrug:



Don't read too much into things.


----------



## Owen (Oct 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Are you suggesting that my comment was an invalid opinion?


"Most people" seem to just want the brightest thing they can get, for the cheapest price they can get it at, so I'd take that as a compliment, since Zebralights are geared toward practical users, not to people who want an impressive looking toy to show off.


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually I think that Natural finish is more impressive than most black, stainless steel, Ti finish, have more feel of quality


----------



## Hugo2x (Oct 27, 2009)

I would like to see a ZL with a single 123 primary push 160lm out the front


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am also hoping 47 is coming out with a pure flood flashlight. I hope that it's one of the new release.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 27, 2009)

I love floods but flood-wise how can anything compete with MC-E? Won't an MC-E on medium outshine and outflood high on these flashlights?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I love floods but flood-wise how can anything compete with MC-E? Won't an MC-E on medium outshine and outflood high on these flashlights?


 
That's true, but not everyone is into 18650 or 2xcr123. I personally loves the AA format.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, totally orange and apple stuff. Who needs 700 lumens to read or walk the dog! The most useful light is the one you have with you when you need it. That means the light that is small enough to put in your pocket so you can have it when you need it. 

Here is hoping that Zebralight will make their new AA lights 14500 capable. Give us the option to use whatever battery we want.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Here is hoping that Zebralight will make their new AAA lights 14500 capable. Give us the option to use whatever battery we want.



I didn't know ZL is making AAA light(s)? I thought they said no to AAA.:thinking:


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I didn't know ZL is making AAA light(s)? I thought they said no to AAA.:thinking:



That was a typo. Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Don't read too much into things.




No problem, my apologies.

I am sick at the moment, and drugged up on cold tablets, antibiotics etc etc :laughing:
So my comprehension is lacking at the moment, hence my lack of posting


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like Zebralight already has some competition for the side click feature. These ITP S lights all have side clicks http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202686 They don't have the high or low UI like Zebralight though. I won't be buying these because I want the high or low UI, small size and tail standing. The price looks very attractive to me. Hopefully, Zebralight will respond accordingly. The next few months will be a great time to buy flashlights. New lights are everywhere.


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 28, 2009)

These ITP do have a very good price. But they are almost ugly to me...
There are many new lights, Zebralight need to be quicker, and offer better prices. I already saw Ultrafire H30 clones appeared(although at a expensive price tag).


----------



## Hugo2x (Oct 29, 2009)

DaFABRICATA I was noticing from the ZL photo thread you had made an MCE ZL type mule out of a Surefire. Do you have a thread dedicated to it?
I'm really interested in this mod.


----------



## Shorty66 (Nov 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Here is hoping that Zebralight will make their new AA lights 14500 capable. Give us the option to use whatever battery we want.



Actually the AA zebralights are all capable of using 14500s, they just dont do that well with them.
Zebralight said somewhere on the forums though, that it would be possible to make the lights about 2mm longer to integrate a better driver which is capable to deliverh30/h60 like performance with 14500 on the AA lights.
I hope this will happen.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 3, 2009)

The wait is killing me!


----------



## CathastrophiX (Nov 4, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I already saw Ultrafire H30 clones appeared(although at a expensive price tag).


 
Where did you see them?


----------



## Nitecore1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Where the ______ is Zebralight in this forum????:shrug:

I am very interested in this light but this thread is going nowhere!:thumbsdow

Is there another thread somewhere I should know about?

Hello............................................................................

We are not a patient bunch are we :naughty:


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 4, 2009)

CathastrophiX said:


> Where did you see them?
















I would say it is not beautiful. Clip is good, but it doesn't match the light.
http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=103315&page=2

Nitecore1, Zebralight is here, he just replied a question in H501 thread. These new light were supposed to be out in the end of this year, so you need to wait.
I can't wait, so I bought a H501 today


----------



## Owen (Nov 4, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> These ITP do have a very good price. But they are almost ugly to me...
> There are many new lights, Zebralight need to be quicker, and offer better prices. I already saw Ultrafire H30 clones appeared(although at a expensive price tag).


Why would we want that? Do we want Zebralight to compete with Ultrafire, or ITP? 
Right now Zebralight is an exception to the rule. They're staying above the internet hoopla, providing lights with unique feature sets and UIs, at a quality level few(if any) other Chinese manufacturers are, at a price that's still dirt cheap for what you get, and backing them up with good customer service on top of that. 
They've already had their reputation dinged by letting out lights with water ingress issues, and are about to enter a different market with their new lights.
I hope that they'll concentrate on maintaining their quality standard and establishing themselves as a standout in that wider market, rather than competing with the junk brands, which will only drag them down.
I want the new lights, too, but I'd rather wait six months for them to be done right than have a rush job that's available next week.

btw, I like what you did with the clip.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not suggesting Zebralight to compete with budget level brands, but the clones are coming, and there are more angled light, there is Prism kit, so Zebralight's good safe niche is threatened.
What Zebralight will be offering (a bunch of new lights) is good, I just wish they act quicker, because we see new lights almost every week recently.

Thanks about the clip, it's rather ugly and not finished. Tape didn't do well in the corner, and I'm not good at coil string around it.





Anybody have a better method? Or did you just leave it as is because it will not scratch?


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, get rid of that bulky stock clip and use something smaller and thinner. It's beyond me why people put up with having to remove the clip every time they put the light on the headband.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't have other clip compatible, but I removed the supplied holder on headband, used a Velcro fastener came from a laptop mouse, that way I can put the light on headband with the clip on.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Nov 5, 2009)

The Ultrafire UF-H1 seems to have more throw, and a magnet in the tailcap. Talk about knock-off, it looks very much like the H30.....


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

CathastrophiX said:


> The Ultrafire UF-H1 seems to have more throw, and a magnet in the tailcap. Talk about knock-off, it looks very much like the H30.....




Do you have this light? I don't like how the clip is not all the way up to the top of the light. It will stick out too much if you clip it in your pocket. This would make it easy to fall out. On tall lights this would be tolerable, but not on short lights. The clip on the new ZL lights installs like this also. I just hope it is removable so I can put my own clip on. Thanks for the pictures, both of you.


----------



## Owen (Nov 5, 2009)

Owen said:


> btw, I like what you did with the clip.


hahahaha, I didn't look close at the pics, and thought you put an Ultrafire clip on a H30, and that it was pretty slick for a homemade solution. 

I see somebody for Ultrafire(hey, you freaking lowlife POS!) reads CPF, and likes David's ideas a lot. Well, apparently they like Zebralight's ideas a lot, too


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just looked at the pictures provided by dracodoc again. I was wrong. This clip goes all the way to the top of the light. The whole light should go inside the pocket when you clip it. That's what I am talking about.


----------



## AZLight (Nov 5, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> Thanks about the clip, it's rather ugly and not finished. Tape didn't do well in the corner, and I'm not good at coil string around it.
> 
> Anybody have a better method? Or did you just leave it as is because it will not scratch?



Use some shrink tubing for electrical wires instead of tape.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 5, 2009)

I assuming shrink tubing is a tube, right? how can you put over the clip? Because the open ends of the clip is in the rubber part.


----------



## scott (Nov 5, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> Anybody have a better method? Or did you just leave it as is because it will not scratch?



Go to a pet supplies store and buy silicone aquarium tubing. (Petsmart has it.) You'll need some sort of lubricant and a whole lot of patience, but you should be able to work it around all those bends. Before you even go looking for the tubing, though, you should know that it's semi-clear light blue.

oops...I should have looked at the pic better. To do the above, you need to access the ends of the clip. sorry.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe I can just break the middle point of the clip end, then put the tube to each side, finally connect the two part by tube itself.
But that way the clip will have two disconnected parts when moving it.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Owen said:


> Why would we want that? Do we want Zebralight to compete with Ultrafire, or ITP?
> Right now Zebralight is an exception to the rule. They're staying above the internet hoopla, providing lights with unique feature sets and UIs, at a quality level few(if any) other Chinese manufacturers are, at a price that's still dirt cheap for what you get, and backing them up with good customer service on top of that.
> They've already had their reputation dinged by letting out lights with water ingress issues, and are about to enter a different market with their new lights.
> I hope that they'll concentrate on maintaining their quality standard and establishing themselves as a standout in that wider market, rather than competing with the junk brands, which will only drag them down.
> ...



Now back to the topic of ZL new lights, I am with you on ZL getting it right even if it means a longer wait. Zebralight will face some significant competitions in the flashlight market. 4sevens already has a 3'' AA light. ZL still has a lot to offer that other companies don't yet have such as the uniquely useful UI and high quality finish. What can ZL do to stand out? 

1. Use drivers that take advantage of the high power 14500 battery. I have seen people asking for this feature from other manufacturers. It's OK to make your light a little longer for this.

2. Include a user programmable UI. This feature is big hit with flashlight fans, and it's easy to see why. Even the $21 DX Akoray K-106 has a user programmable UI. Don't tell me lights that cost $60 can't have this useful feature. 

3. ZL might as well use the latest and greatest LEDs in their new lights. Other companies have already used them.

New ZL lights with these features will be tough to beat.


----------



## flatline (Nov 5, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 2. Include a user programmable UI. This feature is big hit with flashlight fans, and it's easy to see why. Even the $21 DX Akoray K-106 has a user programmable UI. Don't tell me lights that cost $60 can't have this useful feature.



Marketing departments have this strange idea that consumers are afraid of perceived complexity. The idea goes something like this: if given 2 3-mode lights with identical default modes, the light that is programmable will sell fewer units because the number of casual users that are scared off by the idea of being able to program the light will not be offset by the number of power users who will be attracted by said programability.

I don't know how much truth is in this assumption, but I'd guess that maybe it was more true a generation ago than it is now. It might not apply at all when today's teenagers become the mainstream consumer.

On top of that, Marketing seems to have this even stranger idea that they have a better idea what the customer wants than the customer does. This is why engineering companies die when Marketing gets too much power.:shakehead

These generalizations may not apply to the flashlight industry. Only an industry insider could tell us. That said, I think the rule of thumb is that the larger the company, the more influence the Marketing department has no matter what the industry is.

Just food for thought.

--flatline


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 6, 2009)

1. about UI. There is no consensus in flashlight customers. So no matter how marketing or engineering listen to customers, there still will be whining and complaints.
Somebody think Jetbeam IBS is the final solution? you can arrange any mode as your wish. I think it is not a good solution. You can't anticipate all your possible usage and arrange a perfect programming without need to reprogramming it at need. So when you need some mode in a hurry, you may have to cycle through lots of strobe to get what you want, and that is when you remember how to program it.

Instead, the current situation is alright, there are all kinds of UI so customer have all kinds of choices, choose the one you like. Do Zebralight need programmable UI? I don't think you need the feature to arrange any mode as your wish, maybe a variable brightness mode, or a different strobe, that's all. I appreciate that I can access any mode of my H501 in one action, I'll not trade it for any "programmable UI". Other than H501's UI, I think the only similar UI is Nitecore D10 SP, user can access strobe and SOS in one action, no need to program it. But D10 SP's brightness selection is not as good as H501. 
If there is a trend in UI, I wish it is this: make everyday usage as simple as possible, better without the need of two hands. Put the strobes into the corner, but still easy accessible. This is a good direction, not all kinds of "programming".

2. about new LED. From a thread in other forum, I learned from somebody that
Zebralight's lens need a substantial investment to make it. How do he know this? He tried to clone it but abandoned the task because of this.
I think that's why there is almost no competitor in this niche. And that's why H501 will not get a XP-G soon -- it will need a new lens and a new investment. While the H51 etc have reflector which is cheaper to make, so they can have the newest LED.
Of course, this niche is being threatened, H501 looks old in these days, that's why I said Zebralight need to be quicker.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 6, 2009)

flatline said:


> Marketing departments have this strange idea that consumers are afraid of perceived complexity. The idea goes something like this: if given 2 3-mode lights with identical default modes, the light that is programmable will sell fewer units because the number of casual users that are scared off by the idea of being able to program the light will not be offset by the number of power users who will be attracted by said programability.
> 
> I don't know how much truth is in this assumption, but I'd guess that maybe it was more true a generation ago than it is now. It might not apply at all when today's teenagers become the mainstream consumer.
> 
> ...



Many of these internet flashlight companies are very small. The owner is probably the guy who makes the lights and answers the phone. The good thing is they listen to the customers. Zebralight will be fine if they use my recommendations.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 6, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> 1. about UI. There is no consensus in flashlight customers. So no matter how marketing or engineering listen to customers, there still will be whining and complaints.
> Somebody think Jetbeam IBS is the final solution? you can arrange any mode as your wish. I think it is not a good solution. You can't anticipate all your possible usage and arrange a perfect programming without need to reprogramming it at need. So when you need some mode in a hurry, you may have to cycle through lots of strobe to get what you want, and that is when you remember how to program it.
> 
> Instead, the current situation is alright, there are all kinds of UI so customer have all kinds of choices, choose the one you like. Do Zebralight need programmable UI? I don't think you need the feature to arrange any mode as your wish, maybe a variable brightness mode, or a different strobe, that's all. I appreciate that I can access any mode of my H501 in one action, I'll not trade it for any "programmable UI". Other than H501's UI, I think the only similar UI is Nitecore D10 SP, user can access strobe and SOS in one action, no need to program it. But D10 SP's brightness selection is not as good as H501.
> ...


 
Good points and I was unaware of the complexities of the ZL lens. But I wouldn’t call my H50, H501-Q5 or H501w old by any means. They do the same jobs today as a year ago and is the XP-G really all that big? Now it would be more impressive if the increased efficiency of the newer LED was put to work in increased runtimes not output as the lights seem bright enough as is. But this is just my personal preference. I think making certain that every ZL is rated to its water resistance is more important than a marginal increase in output. Also would be nice to see a new ZL with even greater weather/water resistance rating. A bomb proof super ZL would rock even more. Mine have held up to field conditions but would spring for another ZL if they made a model explicitly intended for the harshest conditions. One advantage ZL has is headlamps tend to be behind flashlights and ZL from my perspective by offering a better tinted Q5 and Q3-5A has paid more attention to detail than most other headlamp makers.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 6, 2009)

First, for veteran of headlamp, Q5 may seem to be enough, but it do look old for new customers. H501 is my first headlamp, I persuaded myself that there is no better light to provide a even beam, and there will not be a upgrade in months, so I have to believe H501 is bright enough for nearby uses. Real usage proved that it is bright, but we always want it to be brighter, right?
Normally next batch of LED don't offer great increase in brightness especially to human eye. But from what I saw, XP-G R5 is different, which is a big improvement.
I agree for nearby use you don't need too many lumens, but we can always ask for a higher max brightness, and use appropriate brightness in need to get longer runtime, right? That's what multi-mode light for. And of course it will be more efficient in same current too.
As for the water resistance, maybe they should continue to make H50 like twisty light, I think click switch is prone to this kind of problem by nature.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea I still like the twisty H50. I wonder if a twisty reflector light would be nice too. When or if they get around to the reflector headlmaps I might consider one as it would remove the need for a flashlight in the pack to backup the floody ZL. What I mean by increased runtimes is that even with a multi mode light unless the driver is adjusted I think someone would only get an increased output without a longer runtime. Maybe the 19ish lumen medium would be pushed up to 25% more but this doesn't mean more runtime rather only a brighter medium mode. Now if the medium was left at 19 lumens and the low at 3 then the runtimes would be improved. But I am no expert.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 10, 2009)

We better be hearing something by December! We are not a patience bunch!

BTW: it seems like we are a bunch that begged the manufacturers to take our money.


----------



## yowzer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm happy with the light levels on my H50 (Though I'd love it if the H501r's moonlight setting migrates to the other ZL headlamps.), so keeping the current ones, just with a more efficient LED to get even better runtimes has my vote.


----------



## bhds (Nov 10, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 1. ...... It's OK to make your light a little longer for this.



No, its not OK



davidt1 said:


> 2. Include a user programmable UI. This feature is big hit with flashlight fans, and it's easy to see why. Even the $21 DX Akoray K-106 has a user programmable UI. Don't tell me lights that cost $60 can't have this useful feature.



Just because its possible doesn'tmean it *should* be done. 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been a little busy looking the 4Sevens stuff to notice this thread until it comes up to the top a little bit. Those guys are offering some serious stuff, George. But I still like your H501 UI very much. So I will hold off purchasing a new single AA light until your lights come out. The thing about that big click button on the H501 is that it's very easy turn on unintentionally. Because of that, loosening the tail cap is necessary to prevent accidentally activation. And because of that turning on the H501 is two step process: 1. tightening the tail cap; 2. Clicking the button. It would be great if you can find a way to make all of that unnecessary with future ZL lights. Also, most AA lights on the market can accommodate Li-on battery for high performance. That's all for now. I will be back with more advanced recommendations later.


----------



## vincebdx (Nov 14, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I would say it is not beautiful. Clip is good, but it doesn't match the light.
> http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=103315&page=2
> 
> Nitecore1, Zebralight is here, he just replied a question in H501 thread. These new light were supposed to be out in the end of this year, so you need to wait.
> I can't wait, so I bought a H501 today


Ultrafire H3 and H2 here : http://www.tv-japan.com.hk/UltraFire.htm


----------



## Owen (Nov 14, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea I still like the twisty H50. I wonder if a twisty reflector light would be nice too.


That is a GREAT idea:thumbsup: 
I don't have a H50, but love the idea of that UI. Very simple.


----------



## Zendude (Nov 14, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Good points and I was unaware of the complexities of the ZL lens. But I wouldn’t call my H50, H501-Q5 or H501w old by any means. They do the same jobs today as a year ago and is the XP-G really all that big? Now it would be more impressive if the increased efficiency of the newer LED was put to work in increased runtimes not output as the lights seem bright enough as is.



With the XPG you should get both. Vf is lower which will increase runtime and it will be brighter driven at the same level...win,win.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 14, 2009)

It turns out that the market for tiny single battery lights is not crowded. 4Sevens is the only other company that I know of that sells small single battery lights such as their Mini Quarks. But their Mini Quarks will be twisty lights. 3-mode twisty lights have less appeal to me these days because of the many steps needed to go from one end to another. Take the L/M/H twisty light for example. To go to high, you have to go to low first, back out of low, go to medium, back out of medium, and finally to high. That's a total of 5 twists to get to high. I have grown tired of doing that on my Maratac. 

That leaves Zebralight as the only company with tiny single battery lights with an intelligent clicky UI that let the users access low or high with just one step. For that reason alone, I have no problem waiting for ZL new lights. 

I just saw some beam shots of the new Preons with XP-G leds in them. I like the wide hot spot, but the white white white tint is not for me. So I hope if ZL decides to use XP-G leds they will use the neutral/warm varieties.

And don't forget 4Sevens Mini AA light can take 14500 battery. Don't give your competition an inch, George.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 15, 2009)

I heard that neutral/warm version of XP-G are not available yet. But of course they can adopt them without any change in design once they are available.

New Zebralight still have one advantage: the side click switch, which is much easier than the bottom switch.

Still, Zebralight will have more competition, they need to maker better lights, at better prices.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

One more thing:

Never compromise on quality, George. I am willing to pay more for quality. 

Buy cheap, buy twice. Buy quality, buy once. I think I read that somewhere on this site. 

Your only other competition for my money for a small single AA light is the new 4Sevens Mini Quark. But it is a distant competition because ZL smart clicky UI is far superior than the standard 3-mode twisty UI. I am waiting patiently.


----------



## evgeniy (Nov 16, 2009)

H51 - R5 with one AA ? 80 deg flood ? 
Zebralight speak about its price ?



dealgrabber2002 said:


> SC30: R2 and R5
> SC30f: R2
> SC50: R2 and R5
> SC50f: R2
> ...


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 16, 2009)

With a reflector, H51 will not have a flood beam like H50/H501.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 16, 2009)

evgeniy said:


> H51 - R5 with one AA ? 80 deg flood ?
> Zebralight speak about its price ?


If they come out with that, I'll be buying one on the first day!


----------



## Shorty66 (Nov 17, 2009)

bhds said:


> No, its not OK


[/QUOTE]

In my opinion it is perfectly okay to add a few mm to get real Li-Ion performance.
We are talking about 1 to 2mm here. That wont hurt anybody.

I dont want the light to be programmable, though.
I think, that the H501R UI is about perfect:

Low/Moon Mode
Medium/1hz Strobe
High/4hz Strobe

[Edit]: I just saw, that the H501R already has a Moon mode. Thats really cool


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 18, 2009)

I think Zebralight want to make sure the light will not generate too much heat too, the H60 will turn off turbo mode after 10 mins. If H501 get Li-ion performance, it probably will get much more heat than now. So if it will be a 10 min turbo, I think it's not so important to me. 
Of course it's just me, I just canceled my order for a WF-139 Li-ion charger and some 14500 batteries for my new light NDI, because I found there could be many trouble/concerns caused by using 14500 on my lights, which I determined not worth the difference for me. Besides, D10 and NDI don't have higher brightness with 14500, I think that choice is made with some reason.

If you want Li-ion for extended runtime, I would say just bring some backup AAs is fine for me.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 18, 2009)

The 14500 really seems to perk my D10 up. I've never had a Zebralight, but they look interesting.


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I think Zebralight want to make sure the light will not generate too much heat too, the H60 will turn off turbo mode after 10 mins. If H501 get Li-ion performance, it probably will get much more heat than now. So if it will be a 10 min turbo, I think it's not so important to me.


Good point. I do not use the "max" mode on my H60W at all. The change in brightness isn't enough to add any real usefulness, and it cuts the runtime vs. high mode in half, if I remember right.


----------



## J.D. (Nov 19, 2009)

Owen said:


> ...and it cuts the runtime vs. high mode in half, if I remember right.


You do  - 2hrs turbo 4 hrs high


----------



## Shorty66 (Nov 20, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> I think Zebralight want to make sure the light will not generate too much heat too, the H60 will turn off turbo mode after 10 mins. If H501 get Li-ion performance, it probably will get much more heat than now. So if it will be a 10 min turbo, I think it's not so important to me.
> Of course it's just me, I just canceled my order for a WF-139 Li-ion charger and some 14500 batteries for my new light NDI, because I found there could be many trouble/concerns caused by using 14500 on my lights, which I determined not worth the difference for me. Besides, D10 and NDI don't have higher brightness with 14500, I think that choice is made with some reason.
> 
> If you want Li-ion for extended runtime, I would say just bring some backup AAs is fine for me.



The main point in using 14500s is not the higher brightness. 
14500s have longer runtime and do work reliable in cold conditions where AAs wont work at all.
If you are using your zebralights as handheld lights this may not be any problem to you - if used as headlamp p the cold weather performance with AAs is quite bad as the headlamp wont be held warm by your hand.
This is espacially true if you are using the headlamp while riding a bike in winter: Due to the windchill factor AAs get to there limit pretty soon and you would have to carry a lot of AAs to get to the runtime a Li-Ion can deliver in such conditions.

Plus, li-Ions weight about half as much as AAs which is always welcome on a headlamp.

Li-Ions arent any more expensive than NiMHs and safety is no issue for one cell lights with protected cells...


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 20, 2009)

I used lithium Energizers with my H50 last winter in sub zero with good results. On big positive about AA batteries are the numbers of options.


----------



## damn_hammer (Nov 20, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> ...
> 
> Plus, li-Ions weight about half as much as AAs which is always welcome on a headlamp.
> 
> ...




15 grams - primary - energizer ultimate lithium (l91)
21 grams - rechargeable - aw li-ion 14500
24 grams - primary - duracell alkaline 
26 grams - rechargeable - duraloop


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 20, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> The main point in using 14500s is not the higher brightness.
> 14500s have longer runtime and do work reliable in cold conditions where AAs wont work at all.
> If you are using your zebralights as handheld lights this may not be any problem to you - if used as headlamp p the cold weather performance with AAs is quite bad as the headlamp wont be held warm by your hand.
> This is espacially true if you are using the headlamp while riding a bike in winter: Due to the windchill factor AAs get to there limit pretty soon and you would have to carry a lot of AAs to get to the runtime a Li-Ion can deliver in such conditions.
> ...



Hmm, I didn't realized the limit of AA on cold weather...
That being said, using Li-Ions will bring more trouble than benefit in my cases:
1. the AW charger at 4sevens cost $18.5. There is a WF 139 charger in DX cost less, but people said it is a fake ultrafire...
2. AW 14500 cost $12 at 4sevens. There are some trustfires cheaper at DX, but it will be a trouble maker if the battery is too long or too wide, these industrial packaged batteries seemed has lots of variance.

That means a total $40 for a charger and 2 14500, or $24 for a charger and 2 DX batteries. I think even eneloops cost $2 each in regular sales.
So using Li-Ion IS more expensive. Of course if you are already using it, it's OK.

That's why I canceled my order at DX for 14500 batteries and charger, I don't want to find the battery were too long or too wide after several weeks waiting, and to exchange them with DX will need more weeks...


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Looking at the pictures, I can't tell if the new lights can be carried on the key chain. It will be one of those things some people will ask for. It's easy to implement by drilling a hole on the clip. Folks who whine that they don't need this feature or that feature are either being selfish, or argue just for the sake of argument. Don't use it if you don't need it. It's there for the people who need it.


----------



## hazna (Nov 21, 2009)

Any better idea on a ETA? I'm trying to hold of buying a Quark mini AA, until I see what zebralight has to offer.


----------



## dracodoc (Nov 21, 2009)

No official comment so far. I guess they will want to make it before Xmas...
mini AA have many good features except it's a twisty. Simple 1-2 mode twisty is OK, multi mode twisty is too much for me.
Besides there is no clip for mini AA.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is a picture of the kind of deep clip I hope Zebralight will use on their new lights. With a deep clip like this, the light stays all the down inside the pocket with less risk of falling out.

This picture belongs to Bucky from EDCF.







I misplaced my Akoray K-106 somewhere and have been using the Maratac AAA at work for two days. For this task I need to turn the light on HIGH and off for about 30 times. Let me tell you. Multi-mode (L/M/H or M/L/H) twisty lights suck because it takes lots of steps to get to HIGH. At this point I am 99.9% sure I want a new ZL flashlight. It would be even better if the 7777 prism fits the new ZL flashlight. 

I am also hoping that Zebralight will make AAA lights with the side click switch. No, the switch doesn't have to be big. I have seen lights with small side click switch. The market for this is huge, and so far everyone else is offering the same boring, ineffecient twisty and clicky UIs. Just imagine a light as small as the Maratac AAA with a side click switch and Zebralight great UI. I will gladly pay $50 for such a light.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 25, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer...

H30 with an XP-E Q3-5A and McR10 reflector.
It's nice to have a light this small with some throw and nice tint.






I wonder how long until the new ZL's are released...


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I couldn't wait any longer...
> 
> H30 with an XP-E Q3-5A and McR10 reflector.
> It's nice to have a light this small with some throw and nice tint.
> ...



niceeee... where can we see some outdoor beam shot? I want to know how much it throws.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 25, 2009)

*DaFABRICATA*,

You are one skilled dude.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2009)

to *DaFABRICATA* --


:wow:__:goodjob:
_


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys....beamshots can be seen here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3175551#post3175551

_Don't want to get too far off topic_...I'm very much looking forward to what ZL has in store for their new lights!
I LOVE the flood beam, but sometimes, ya need something with a little more throw.:naughty:
It would be really cool if they could make a light with an optic for flood and a reflector for throw and be able to choose between the 2 emitters or have both of them working at the same time for a nice combination.


----------



## importculture (Nov 26, 2009)

The side click 30 or SC30 cr123 with reflector projected release is mid-december. hope this helps.


----------



## strinq (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome mod and nice beams.


----------



## Shorty66 (Nov 29, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> [...]
> It would be really cool if they could make a light with an optic for flood and a reflector for throw and be able to choose between the 2 emitters or have both of them working at the same time for a nice combination.



Thats just what i would love to see from them!
I imagine a replacement battery compartment cap with a built in second LED equipped with an reflector.
That way you could just buy the replacement cap and use the rest of the light as usual and the light wouldn`t get that much bigger.


----------



## hazna (Nov 30, 2009)

importculture said:


> The side click 30 or SC30 cr123 with reflector projected release is mid-december. hope this helps.



Cheers, will try to hold out buying my next AA light until then. Where abouts did you get that information from, btw?


----------



## importculture (Dec 1, 2009)

hazna said:


> Cheers, will try to hold out buying my next AA light until then. Where abouts did you get that information from, btw?


 
Got that directly from zebralight. But I have to warn everyone, as with all new lights release dates are projected and suseptable to various delays. But I have it on good authority that they will meet the projected release date. So just check back often.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

yowzer said:


> I'm happy with the light levels on my H50 (Though I'd love it if the H501r's moonlight setting migrates to the other ZL headlamps.), so keeping the current ones, just with a more efficient LED to get even better runtimes has my vote.



Can you educate me on this moonlight mode? I have an H50 and while low does last a long time (2 or 3 days IIRC) is the moonlight mode less than 2-3 lumens?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> This picture belongs to Bucky from EDCF.



Bucky has good taste in regard to watches. I own the same Casio GW5600 Atomic / Solar G-shock watch. It's been bomb proof and I've been wearing it for 3 years now.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

importculture said:


> Got that directly from zebralight. But I have to warn everyone, as with all new lights release dates are projected and suseptable to various delays. But I have it on good authority that they will meet the projected release date. So just check back often.



When is the projected release dates for these new ZL models?


----------



## CREEper (Dec 1, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Bucky has good taste in regard to watches. I own the same Casio GW5600 Atomic / Solar G-shock watch. It's been bomb proof and I've been wearing it for 3 years now.



You can have the G-Shock, I'll take the Chris Reeve knife :thumbsup:.

Mike


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Dec 1, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> When is the projected release dates for these new ZL models?


 

+1


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 1, 2009)

Also with the H501R (red led) why is the runtime much less than the standard H501? Red LEDs IIRC consume much less energy than a white LED (about 1/2 using a Photon Proton Pro light as an example).


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED. OK, you get the idea .

I was following the "more lumens is better" hype and bought the regular H501 instead of the H501w. I hope Zebralight will again offer the warm version when their new lights are available. Well that and the deep clip, 14500 battery support, better waterproofing, etc.

I am waiting eagerly and a bit impatiently. They probably want to release the new lights soon to take advantage of the Christmas spending spree.


----------



## MY (Dec 2, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED...We want neutral/warm LED. OK, you get the idea ..



Different strokes for different folks but I prefer a Zebra with a slightly cool LED. 

Regards


----------



## fnj (Dec 2, 2009)

MY said:


> Different strokes for different folks but I prefer a Zebra with a slightly cool LED.
> 
> Regards


Me too.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 2, 2009)

You two don't have anything to worry about. The shiny white tint LED comes standard.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was over at Zebralight website looking at the H501r specs. I like the UI for that light. I think it is an improved version of the H501 UI.

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=189

Moon mode
more emergency modes, but completely hidden like the H501.

I am hoping that it is the H501r UI that ZL will use in their new lights. For folks who don't like emergency modes, they are hidden and won't bother you.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I was over at Zebralight website looking at the H501r specs. I like the UI for that light. I think it is an improved version of the H501 UI.
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=189
> 
> ...



you just convinced me not to buy a H501-w and instead wait...let's hope they start using the new UI there too!


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Illumination said:


> you just convinced me not to buy a H501-w and instead wait...let's hope they start using the new UI there too!



The H501 is an incredible light. I know because I have one for almost a year now. This is first-hand experience talking here. You can't go wrong with the H501w. There are only small differences between the two UIs. The H501r has the moon mode and more emergency modes, based on the specs. I would prefer the H501r UI for the additional emergency modes. The H501 only has one strobe mode, and it's too fast for me. Other than that, the UIs are similar.


----------



## Hell Pie (Dec 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Also with the H501R (red led) why is the runtime much less than the standard H501? Red LEDs IIRC consume much less energy than a white LED (about 1/2 using a Photon Proton Pro light as an example).



Anybody? I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2009)

H501s are kinda nice. Heck got two of them but still like my old H50-Q5. Would like the see a warm tinted H50 with the same or more output than my H501w. Also toss in the 80 degree flood or relector.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Also with the H501R (red led) why is the runtime much less than the standard H501? Red LEDs IIRC consume much less energy than a white LED (about 1/2 using a Photon Proton Pro light as an example).





Hell Pie said:


> Anybody? I'd like to know as well.




The H501R runtime is LONGER, not shorter... 

H501R


> High: 33 Lumens (*2.4 hrs*)
> Medium: 4 Lumens (*24 hrs*)
> Low: 0.8 Lumens (*5 days*)
> Fast Flashing: 4Hz at 33 Lumens (5 hrs)
> ...




H501



> 96 Lumens (*2.3 hr*) on High
> 18 Lumens (*19 hr*) on Medium
> 3.3 Lumens (*3.5 days*) on Low


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have had sometimes to think about the moon mode on the H501r. I think it would be very useful on the new lights, especially the headlamps. I have tried to use the low setting on my H501 as a night light, but it's too bright for that. The moon mode .1 lumen would be awesome for this task. I imagine families with infants who need to be looked after at night can leave their ZL lights on the moon mode all night where the little ones sleep. People buying gift lights for elderly parents might appreciate the moon mode too. I emailed Zebralight and asked them to use the H501r UI in their new lights. I encourage you to do the same, if you like the H501r UI.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The H501R runtime is LONGER, not shorter...
> 
> H501R
> 
> ...



I think they mean at comparable light outputs. 

501 @ 3.3 lumens = 3.5 days

501R @ 4 lumens = 1 day


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> I think they mean at comparable light outputs.
> 
> 501 @ 3.3 lumens = 3.5 days
> 
> 501R @ 4 lumens = 1 day



But it is foolish to compare lumen outputs of monochromatic light and white light, as they are VASTLY different in terms of how total output is measured.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> But it is foolish to compare lumen outputs of monochromatic light and white light, as they are VASTLY different in terms of how total output is measured.



I didn't click the link so I am assuming the H501-R means a RED led. That said, like the Proton Photon Pro, the red led gets more than double runtime on low than the white led. So the red led H501R I would expect to exceed 6 days on low since the H501 / H50 were at least 3 days or 3.3 days on low. That makes sense, correct?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I didn't click the link so I am assuming the H501-R means a RED led. That said, like the Proton Photon Pro, the red led gets more than double runtime on low than the white led. So the red led H501R I would expect to exceed 6 days on low since the H501 / H50 were at least 3 days or 3.3 days on low. That makes sense, correct?



It makes no sense, since runtime is related to something called the DRIVE CURRENT along with the Vf. The lowest current on the white side of the Pro is higher than the lowest drive current on the red side of the Pro.

But with respect to the H501R and H501, there is a significant difference between 3.5 and 5 days, which is due to the moderate difference in Vf. 

But the runtimes are in no way SHORTER, as you stated...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

I meant shorter relative to the difference in how red leds use less power. Why are you always confrontational? You know what I meant as I used a Proton Pro as an example.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The lowest current on the white side of the Pro is higher than the lowest drive current on the red side of the Pro.



Ok, so we can agree that red led's do in fact use less power than white leds. Great.:twothumbs


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Ok, so we can agree that red led's do in fact use less power than white leds. Great.:twothumbs



That depends entirely upon the drive current...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Then it's just a coincidence every light of mine that has a red and white LED the red led setting gets roughtly double the runtime than the white does with both on low at the same lux?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Then it's just a coincidence every light of mine that has a red and white LED the red led setting gets roughtly double the runtime than the white does with both on low at the same lux?



There are so many things wrong with that statement...

1) If it has red, it is most likely designed with night vision or battery savings in mind, so a lower power consumption is used by design. Obviously if you actually drove them back at the same power, they will have identical runtime...

2) Over which wavelengths of light is your lux meter calibrated? Lux meters do NOT respond the same over all wavelengths.

3) #3 is related to #2, which is why the lumens values from the H501 and H501R are so different. The human response to monochromatic light (on which the values of Lux and Lumens are based) are VERY different, so different amounts of "light energy" have VERY different measured values W.R.T. "humanized" measurement values.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> But it is foolish to compare lumen outputs of monochromatic light and white light, as they are VASTLY different in terms of how total output is measured.



Explain please. The Zebralight site never even mentions this word on the H-501R page. Are you using the word monochromatic just as a big word for red led? :laughing:


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Explain please. The Zebralight site never even mentions this word on the H-501R page. Are you using the word monochromatic just as a big word for red led? :laughing:



Not exactly. I highly recommend the use of a dictionary.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Not exactly. I highly recommend the use of a dictionary.



Thanks, just like I said, There was no need to use that word. Monochromatic means 1 color. Just say red led next time, ok?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The human response to monochromatic light (on which the values of Lux and Lumens are based) are VERY different, so different amounts of "light energy" have VERY different measured values W.R.T. "humanized" measurement values.



I have red, yellow, green and cool white/blue leds in different CMG Infinity Tasklights. There is no noticeable "humanized" difference in brightness between them.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Thanks, just like I said, There was no need to use that word. Monochromatic means 1 color. Just say red led next time, ok?



I didn't say red because I was not talking specifically about red. I was talking about monochromatic light...



Beacon of Light said:


> I have red, yellow, green and cool white/blue leds in different CMG Infinity Tasklights. There is no noticeable "humanized" difference in brightness between them.



But they have VASTLY different values of measured brightness in lumens, because by definition, lumens are scaled off the human perception to certain wavelengths across the visual spectrum. Hence why the H501 and H501R have widely different lumen values for similar drive current and runtimes.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Attention: George of Zebralight!

Please use the H501R UI in your new lights as it has some very useful features that the H501 UI does not have. These features are:

1. Moon mode; a great feature that can be used to turn a ZL light into a night light 

2. Slow strobe; uses less power than the fast strobe and easier on the eyes.

Thanks.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> But they have VASTLY different values of measured brightness in lumens, because by definition, lumens are scaled off the human perception to certain wavelengths across the visual spectrum. Hence why the H501 and H501R have widely different lumen values for similar drive current and runtimes.



So the 33 lumen high on the H-501R wouldn't necessarily have a lower current draw than the 96 lumen high of the H-501 white led light? I am always used to looking at lumens being directly tied to current draw or at least loosely based on that.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> So the 33 lumen high on the H-501R wouldn't necessarily have a lower current draw than the 96 lumen high of the H-501 white led light? I am always used to looking at lumens being directly tied to current draw or at least loosely based on that.



Use some common sense. How different is the runtime?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Use some common sense. How different is the runtime?



Same runtime, but 1/3 the lumens. That tells me the H-501 is 1/3 the current draw at high than the H-501. How is that for common sense?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Same runtime, but 1/3 the lumens. That tells me the H-501 is 1/3 the current draw at high than the H-501. *How is that for common sense? *



Epic fail....


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 7, 2009)

Math was never your best subject.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 7, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Math was never your best subject.



Quoted for hilarity


----------



## toos (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 for moon mode on H501-W. It would be great to have this as a night light.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

toos said:


> +1 for moon mode on H501-W. It would be great to have this as a night light.



Currently only the H501R has the moon mode. Yes, the moon mode is great. I don't know Zebralight still reads this thread. It is best to email them and request the UI.


----------



## optodoofus (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Same runtime, but 1/3 the lumens. That tells me the H-501 is 1/3 the current draw at high than the H-501. How is that for common sense?



Same run time = same current draw. A battery has a fixed amount of energy. The time to drain that energy (i.e., run time) depends on how much current you pull out of it. Higher current = faster exhaustion. Lower current = slower exhaustion. Ergo, same current = same run time.

Your mistake is assuming that two different LEDs produce the same amount of light for the same amount of current. This is not correct. It is true that increasing the current for a particular LED will produce more light (within limits, of course). But comparing current draw on two different types of LEDs tells you nothing about the relative amount of light they produce.

optodoofus


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

optodoofus said:


> Same run time = same current draw. A battery has a fixed amount of energy. The time to drain that energy (i.e., run time) depends on how much current you pull out of it. Higher current = faster exhaustion. Lower current = slower exhaustion. Ergo, same current = same run time.
> 
> Your mistake is assuming that two different LEDs produce the same amount of light for the same amount of current. This is not correct. It is true that increasing the current for a particular LED will produce more light (within limits, of course). But comparing current draw on two different types of LEDs tells you nothing about the relative amount of light they produce.
> 
> optodoofus



I think the comparison I made was red versus the white led between the H501R and the H501. My assumption was always the red LED universally drew less current based on their usually more than double runtime over the equally bright white leds.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I think the comparison I made was red versus the white led between the H501R and the H501. My assumption was always the red LED universally drew less current based on their usually more than double runtime over the equally bright white leds.



To be "equally bright" in terms of lumens, red LED's will always draw MORE power than white LED's since their efficacy at that wavelength is much lower.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Explain the runtimes of the red led versus the white led on the Proton Pro on the minimum setting which I know you own as that was the light you recommended me to buy when I was looking for the longest runtime light back a year ago. 

Double the runtime for the red led. If what you are saying above about red leds drawing MORE power, then the Proton Pro would have half the runtime with the red led on low or about 100 hours.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Explain the runtimes of the red led versus the white led on the Proton Pro on the minimum setting which I know you own as that was the light you recommended me to buy when I was looking for the longest runtime light back a year ago.
> 
> Double the runtime for the red led. If what you are saying above about red leds drawing MORE power, then the Proton Pro would have half the runtime with the red led on low or about 100 hours.



Easy, the low red is drawing less than half the power of the low white, and correspondingly is well less than 1/4 of the brightness.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

There is no way the red led on low is 1/4 the brightness of the white led, and I have a hard time believing the red led draws double the current of the white led.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 9, 2009)

Forward voltage of a red LED is lower, therefore it takes more current to produce the same power as a higher voltage LED.

Power ≠ Current


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> There is no way the red led on low is 1/4 the brightness of the white led, and I have a hard time believing the red led draws double the current of the white led.



Where are you getting that the red draws double the current?? I never even hinted at that...

But it is undoubtedly MUCH dimmer. Seriously, it's not even close...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Where are you getting that the *red draws double the current*?? I never even hinted at that...
> 
> But it is undoubtedly MUCH dimmer. Seriously, it's not even close...



You said: "Easy, the low red is drawing *less than half the power of the low white*"

You're making this too easy Marduke.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> You said: "Easy, the low red is drawing *less than half the power of the low white*"
> 
> You're making this too easy Marduke.



Yes, less than *HALF*, not *DOUBLE*.

Do you know the difference between "half" and "double"??


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Yes, less than *HALF*, not *DOUBLE*.
> 
> Do you know the difference between "half" and "double"??



yes I do know the difference, but earlier you mentioned:

_"To be "equally bright" in terms of lumens, red LED's will always draw MORE power than white LED's since their efficacy at that wavelength is much lower."

_Maybe it was a stretch to infer you meant double but you did say with all things being equal (lumens) red led's will draw more power. Using the same voltage red led as white led, I don't see either drawing necessarily more power than the other.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe I should be asking you to clarify, "_their efficacy at that wavelength is much lower"

_If this is a general rule, I have never come across this fact.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to leave no stone unturned, when you say efficacy you are also meaning efficiency, correct?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> yes I do know the difference, but earlier you mentioned:
> 
> _"To be "equally bright" in terms of lumens, red LED's will always draw MORE power than white LED's since their efficacy at that wavelength is much lower."
> 
> _Maybe it was a stretch to infer you meant double but you did say with all things being equal (lumens) red led's will draw more power. *Using the same voltage red led as white led, *I don't see either drawing necessarily more power than the other.



But that assumes equal brightness (in lumens), which is rarely the case. Particular to the Photon Pro, the low red is MUCH MUCH lower than the low white. Even for a white and red LED of roughly the same efficiency, the red's efficacy is somewhere around 1/2 to 1/3 (depending on the wavelength range) of the white's.

Also, red LED's do NOT have the same Vf as white LED's. Again, no idea where you thought they had the same...


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Maybe I should be asking you to clarify, "_their efficacy at that wavelength is much lower"
> 
> _If this is a general rule, I have never come across this fact.





Beacon of Light said:


> Just to leave no stone unturned, when you say efficacy you are also meaning efficiency, correct?




No, efficacy and efficiency are NOT the same.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, great! Another thread turned into a pissing contest.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Explain the difference without the "let me google that for you" link.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Oh, great! Another thread turned into a pissing contest.



Misinformation on a technical board such as CPF is a great disservice to others seeking accurate knowledge. Thus, I always correct it when possible.



Beacon of Light said:


> Explain the difference without the "let me google that for you" link.



Okay, pick up a plain old dictionary.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Efficiency
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/efficacy


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Red led and white led both in their lowest setting in the cell crushing Proton Pro. Ok the red seems a little lower overall in lumens but I think that is more due to it's lack of spill and that is due to how it is mounted in the reflector where the white produces a lot more spill evidenced in the rings. Definitely not half the brightness of the white, they are more similar than different.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

You realize I'm talking about the MINIMUM red, not MAX red....

The minimum level of red barely glows, casting a light a matter of inches from the front of the light. Even on minimum white, it lights up a room at night.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Marduke said:


> You realize I'm talking about the MINIMUM red, not MAX red....
> 
> The minimum level of red barely glows, casting a light a matter of inches from the front of the light. Even on minimum white, it lights up a room at night.



yes I set both on mimimum. both pictures were taken with the Proton Pro 5-6 inches from the door.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> yes I set both on mimimum. both pictures were taken with the Proton Pro 5-6 inches from the door.



I think you need to leave up on the switch quicker, because there is no way that's minimum red.

~5 inches to wall, NDI on 14500's on low on the left in both pics.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Running the NDI with lithium ions of course it's going to be twice as bright on low. That's like bringing a gun to a knife fight. Let me guess the Proton Pro on the right had a 50% depleted generic alkaline?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Running the NDI with lithium ions of course it's going to be twice as bright on low. That's like bringing a gun to a knife fight. Let me guess the Proton Pro on the right had a 50% depleted generic alkaline?




The NDI is in both shots for reference, to show the exposure was the same. How bright it is doesn't matter in the slightest for this purpose.

Both shots are with the same, recently charged NiMH cells.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


>



And you honestly want to say that top pic is anywhere CLOSE to the brightness of the bottom?  :hahaha:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, I will concede the white is brighter, but you can also now admit the red isn't 1/4th the brightness either.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 9, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Ok, I will concede the white is brighter, but you can also now admit the red isn't 1/4th the brightness either.



Lumen wise? Actually it is much less than 1/4 the brightness...

Notice I originally said "less than 1/4", and that is quantifiably true...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 10, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Lumen wise? Actually it is much less than 1/4 the brightness...
> 
> Notice I originally said "less than 1/4", and that is quantifiably true...



I will respectfully disagree.


----------



## Lumenz (Dec 10, 2009)

This red vs. white LED topic has already gone on for three pages. I think it is time to take it to its own thread since it has nothing to do with new Zebralight flashlights.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Zebralight has been quiet lately. It's been over 2 months since this thread started. The way things are going we might not have any new ZL light for Christmas. There is not much to do but wait and update the wish list. Hopefully the new lights will have some if not all of these options:

1. Driver designed to take full advantage of 14500 battery

2. XP-G emiiter with neutral tint option

3. Neutral tint option for any emitter

4. Deep clip

5. UI similar to H501R with moon mode and slow strobe

6. Keychain attachment point. I don't need it but it will make the lights more marketable.

Now back to waiting.


----------



## optodoofus (Dec 10, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I think the comparison I made was red versus the white led between the H501R and the H501. My assumption was always the red LED universally drew less current based on their usually more than double runtime over the equally bright white leds.


 
Well, I tried to enlighten you, but apparently it didn't help. At this point, I don't think that even you understand your own arguments. I find myself getting stupider just reading your posts.

Thank goodness for the ignore feature.

optodoofus


----------



## Owen (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, that's what it's for!



davidt1 said:


> Zebralight has been quiet lately. It's been over 2 months since this thread started.


Well, Zebralight didn't start the thread, and we were told it would be December at the earliest, so I don't know what anyone expected, or why there were requests for more updates within days of that revelation.
I know it's hard, but...patience, people. They're not even behind schedule, yet, and schedules tend to fall by the wayside. We don't know what manufacturing hurdles, circuitry issues, etc. that ZL has to overcome, and should be hoping for lights with any quality and reliability problems ironed out beforehand, all of which might take time.


----------



## bansuri (Dec 10, 2009)

Owen said:


> Yep, that's what it's for!
> 
> 
> Well, Zebralight didn't start the thread, and we were told it would be December at the earliest, so I don't know what anyone expected, or why there were requests for more updates within days of that revelation.
> I know it's hard, but...patience, people. They're not even behind schedule, yet, and schedules tend to fall by the wayside. We don't know what manufacturing hurdles, circuitry issues, etc. that ZL has to overcome, and should be hoping for lights with any quality and reliability problems ironed out beforehand, all of which might take time.



+1 :twothumbs

I keep seeing this thread pop up, (ZL headlamps got me into LED Flashlights) so it always tricks me into looking in the hopes that there is a "They're here!" post or something... instead it's, well, it's not that. 
Dropped the ZL website into my Daily Open folder just now so I can ignore this thread until I see they're really released. 
These lights should be awesome!


----------



## uplite (Dec 10, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> 1. Driver designed to take full advantage of 14500 battery


+100 :twothumbs

I stuck an 18650 on top of my H501w to see what an H60 feels like. Big difference. I LOVE that the H501 is so light (36g with lithium cell). I just WISH that it would take a 14500 cell and give a high-output burst mode (even 2 minutes would be OK) like the H60.

I would buy a buck-only H501 that can ONLY run on 14500s.

A couple more mm, a couple more grams, no problem.

My #2 request is a single-AA *thrower* headlamp, side emitter, basically an H501 version of DaFABRICATA's H30 reflector mod. 

#3 request is a *maintainable switch* on the H501. A screw-down switch ring like the H30, H50, H60 all have. I don't mind if the head has to be slightly larger to support this.

Please please please. 

-Jeff


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 15, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Zebralight has been quiet lately. It's been over 2 months since this thread started. The way things are going we might not have any new ZL light for Christmas. There is not much to do but wait and update the wish list. Hopefully the new lights will have some if not all of these options:
> 
> 1. Driver designed to take full advantage of 14500 battery
> 
> ...



No we are talking :wave: 
I agree with all your points.



uplite said:


> My #2 request is a single-AA *thrower* headlamp, side emitter, basically an H501 version of DaFABRICATA's H30 reflector mod.
> 
> #3 request is a *maintainable switch* on the H501. A screw-down switch ring like the H30, H50, H60 all have. I don't mind if the head has to be slightly larger to support this.



These points are right, too.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Because I am so desperate to carry just one light, I can now see the benefit of a small headlamp with throw if it has a diffuser for flood as well. You can't turn a flood light into a thrower, but you can turn a thrower into a flood light with a diffuser. Although I am not a big fan of diffusers, this is a compromise I can live with. Something like the Fenix angle light at half the size would work for me. Something like the H501 made for throw with a rotating diffuser attached around the head would be even better. 

A headlamp that can do both throw an flood is certainly more practical than one that does only one function, as long as it stays small.


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Dec 15, 2009)

Weren't they having problems making the screw-down switch waterproof? They seemed to have abandoned that idea on the H60/w. For one thing, I'm guessing three screws were not enough for an even pressure/seal.


----------



## uplite (Dec 15, 2009)

liketotallyrandom said:


> Weren't they having problems making the screw-down switch waterproof?


The only waterproofing issues I've seen on this forum were related to the H501, which has a seamless switch (no screws).

I prefer a screw-down switch that I can disassemble, check, and seal myself, versus a glued-in switch that I can never check or maintain.

But this is a very small issue.

If Zebralight makes just ONE improvement to the H501, I hope it is *14500 cell support* (with a high-lumen burst mode).

-Jeff


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, there are at least these cases with the H60:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3189449&postcount=360

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3182166&postcount=5https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2854107&postcount=22

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3005753&postcount=5

and there's this new thread talking about the updated version of the H60:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252948

That's the version I ended up with, but I haven't tried submersing it yet. I personally don't have a preference, as long as it's waterproof while "mildly" submersed. Although, I can see how a removable switch cover is a good thing when the cover rips.


----------



## hazna (Dec 16, 2009)

Its sorta of the middle of december right now... still now word from zebralight?


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 16, 2009)

I espsacially like removable switch covers as it allows me to use GITD switches which is a huge plus to me.

I agree with david that a H51 (thrower-h501) with a build in diffuser would be a great light.
This would be the perfect light to edc as one would have all options (Throw, flood, handheld, Headlamp) in just one tiny light...


----------



## Lumenz (Dec 17, 2009)

I got an e-mail from Lillian at Zebralight saying the SC30 is scheduled to come out in about a week and the others should follow shortly thereafter with the SC50, H31 and H51 being released in that order.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lumenz said:


> I got an e-mail from Lillian at Zebralight saying the SC30 is scheduled to come out in about a week and the others should follow shortly thereafter with the SC50, H31 and H51 being released in that order.



Thanks for the update. I emailed them a week ago with a suggestion but never got a response.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> I espsacially like removable switch covers as it allows me to use GITD switches which is a huge plus to me.
> 
> I agree with david that a H51 (thrower-h501) with a build in diffuser would be a great light.
> This would be the perfect light to edc as one would have all options (Throw, flood, handheld, Headlamp) in just one tiny light...



I can see myself making a diffuser for this light already. The problem is the head is not round, so a rotating diffuser is not going to be easy to make (for me anyway) Out of all of their lights, the H50 with its round head would be the easiest one to make a rotating diffuser for. I am sure I can come up with something that can be attached to the head when needed, but I really don't want to have to install the diffuser each time I want to use it. If it's attached to the head, all you have to do is rotate it to use.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I completely forgot that the clip is in the way. This would make a rotating diffuser impossible.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 25, 2009)

I am gonna to keep requesting Zebralight to make an AAA flashlight. I carry with me 2 lights at all times: the H501 and the Maratac AAA. I couldn't be happier with the H501. While I love the Maratac for the tiny size, good price and performance, I have come to hate the 3-mode twisty UI because it takes too many twists to get to "high." By the time you get there, the element of surprise is gone. I have been searching for a replacement for the Maratac for sometimes now, and have not found an ideal light. 

A ZL AAA light the size of the Maratac with a side click switch and the H501R UI would be the ultimate AAA light for me. I would pay up to $70 for this light. What are you waiting for, Zebralight?


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 25, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I am gonna to keep requesting Zebralight to make an AAA flashlight. I carry with me 2 lights at all times: the H501 and the Maratac AAA. I couldn't be happier with the H501. While I love the Maratac for the tiny size, good price and performance, I have come to hate the 3-mode twisty UI because it takes too many twists to get to "high." By the time you get there, the element of surprise is gone. I have been searching for a replacement for the Maratac for sometimes now, and have not found an ideal light.
> 
> A ZL AAA light the size of the Maratac with a side click switch and the H501R UI would be the ultimate AAA light for me. I would pay up to $70 for this light. What are you waiting for, Zebralight?


I don't mind twisty lights, especially when they're tiny AAA lights, but I would also like to see what Zebralight can do with one.


----------



## Vee3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wish they'd get these to market.

Main reason my Maglites are still in service is because I like the switch location. I bought a Pelican M1 simply because it has a side switch. I'm sure many more older folks would upgrade if small LED lights were available with a switch located on the side like we're used to.


----------



## bwm (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope the delay is in part that they are coming up with a way to customize the UI. I have an H50, H30 and H501. The H501 gets used for work and that's it since at work I need max illumination or none. Outside of work I find I use low or medium most of the time. I find that getting up in the middle of night to go to the bathroom a blast of bright white light makes it hard to get back to sleep right away as well as ruining my night vision. Others have different preferences for a UI. My brothers wife would prefer a light to come on with a medium level then high and might never use a low setting. 

Brian


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 26, 2009)

At the risk of stating the obvious, the H501 UI lets the user start on any mode: low, medium, or high. 

One quick click: high

Double click: medium

Press and hold briefly: low

I hope Zebralight will use the H501R UI because it as a moon mode and a slow strobe mode.


----------



## uplite (Dec 26, 2009)

bwm said:


> Outside of work I find I use low or medium most of the time.


If you hold the button for 1/2 second when you turn on the H501, it comes on in Low mode. No flash of high mode.

Hold the button for 1 second, and it will come on in Medium mode. Actually it steps from Low to Medium. Again no flash.

You can also turn it on in Medium mode by double-clicking, but that does give a very quick flash of High mode. Doesn't matter so much since Medium is fairly bright anyway.

Enjoy. 

-Jeff

*Edit:* Right, like david just said. And yeah, slow strobe (or better, adjustable strobe) would be nice. Not as nice as 14500 support with a burst mode, though. I would buy a couple more Zebralights with that.


----------



## turboBB (Dec 27, 2009)

uplite said:


> If Zebralight makes just ONE improvement to the H501, I hope it is *14500 cell support* (with a high-lumen burst mode).
> -Jeff


 
According to their website, it does support 14500 cell (doesn't mention anything about a high-lumen burst mode though...):
http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186

My only question would be if the light would be brighter on 14500 vs. NiMH. 

Tim


----------



## liketotallyrandom (Dec 27, 2009)

No, it's actually dimmer.

"Note that in the high mode with a LiIon battery the H501 offers only ~40% of the NiMH output. In the high mode the H501w is also around 10% dimmer than H501 (not really a noticeable difference). In the medium and low modes the differences between both lights and both chemistries are completely invisible." as mentioned here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230145

I actually LOVE this feature. In fact, I bought some 14500's just so I could have that level of output, since it is far more useful to me than the 80 lumens on the 501w from NiMH.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 27, 2009)

I am starting to get rigor mortis waiting for these new lights from ZL :nana:


With all the discussion about the UI, how about a user programmable UI
like the Novatac or Flupic ???


----------



## hazna (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah the wait is getting a little tiring, but personally I'd rather they take time to test it properly and get it right first go.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Vee3 said:


> Wish they'd get these to market.
> 
> Main reason my Maglites are still in service is because I like the switch location. I bought a Pelican M1 simply because it has a side switch. I'm sure many more older folks would upgrade if small LED lights were available with a switch located on the side like we're used to.



I just found a great way to use small flashlights hand-free without a headband. Twisty lights would require two hands to change modes. Tail clickie lights are a step better. But side clickie lights would be perfect. This is a new found and huge reason for me to get a light with a side click switch. 

However, since my goal next year is to buy only lights with neutral white emitters with a wide hot spot, I might have to wait a while for the neutral white XP-G.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess we're not getting the ZL until 2010. Which is good for me... I need time to refill my wallet... my wallet took a good beating from the holiday.


----------



## MarkW (Dec 30, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I just found a great way to use small flashlights hand-free without a headband.





davidt1 said:


> Since I've been sticking them in my mouth for the last 20 or 30 years, I'd be delighted if you wanted to share your discovery. . .
> 
> And on a separate note, your thoughts about the benefit of a diffuser option on a 501 size light are right on the money. I have a new RXP headlamp, and the flip-up diffuser works extremely well (though not easy to flip with gloved hands). I use it with diffuser on 90% of the time (mostly night XC skiing), but there are occasions when being able to throw a beam into the woods is indispensable.


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 4, 2010)

_Dealer stock announcement removed._


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 4, 2010)

very very nice!

the UI is great! just like my H501w, but more modes, including a very low low!!

i already promised myself i wouldn't buy anymore flashlights for a while, but i *must* get one of these eventually.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 4, 2010)

haha... lebox97, you beat me to it... was about to upload the same and did a refresh and saw yours... 

here's one that shows the side switch...





wonder why the cycle life of their electronic switch has change from previous product line-up that claimed one million cycles to now 200,000. :shrug:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jan 4, 2010)

Man that light is a looker.


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 4, 2010)

> Beam Type: 80 degree flood, with no hotspot



Is that correct? The same beam profile as the headlamps even though this light has an OP reflector?

Peter


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 4, 2010)

_Dealer stock announcement quote removed_


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, That light looks nice. Everything from the clip to the side click switch just screams, "Look at me!" Now, that's what flashlight should be.

Now some constructive thoughts:

No emergency modes?

The headband for use as a headlamp is a nice bonus, but there is no adjustment to angle the light so how useful it is as a headlamp will remain to be seen.

No deep clip? 

I can't wait for their other lights.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## hazna (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never used a zebralight so i don't quite get the UI for it, especially switching between the two lots of H/M/L. my understanding is that cycle to the mode u want, then double click to change? does it usually start off with the brighter or dimmer setting first?

btw like the look of these... pretty keen on AA version. Can anyone recommend a good dealer?


----------



## uplite (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

I hope the "80 degree flood, with no hotspot" was copied from old product descriptions by mistake. Really looking forward to a zebralight with some throw!

hazna...I guess the UI is similar to the H60, which is described on zebralight.com: hold the button to cycle Low-Medium-High, click to cycle High-Medium-Low, double-click to switch between the two sub-levels for each level. It memorizes your Low and Medium sub-levels, but always resets High to the lower sub-level (105 lumens in this case).

-Jeff


----------



## Mike V (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow.

This looks great, especially the switch and low. low mode.

I love the fact that it doesn't have any flashing modes.


----------



## one2tim (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc30 is hotspot sc30f is flood i would asume


----------



## qtaco (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow that thing is beautiful! I can't wait till the 1xAA versions come out, and if they ever release a 1xAAA line I might need to get one of those to.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks neat!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 5, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Wow that thing is beautiful! I can't wait till the 1xAA versions come out, and if they ever release a 1xAAA line I might need to get one of those to.


You're not the only one waiting in line for AA/AAA versions! I definitely want one or two too!


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 5, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> wonder why the cycle life of their electronic switch has change from previous product line-up that claimed one million cycles to now 200,000. :shrug:


 
We had 1.6 Newton switches (rated 1million cycles) before and swtiched to 2.6 Newton ones (rated 200,000 cycles) recently. Both switches are from Panasonic. The 1.6N is bit too light and too sensitive.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 5, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> Both switches are from Panasonic. The 1.6N is bit too light and too sensitive.


thanks for the info. you mean this http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf/ATK0000/ATK0000CE3.pdf? Presumably this will need a firmer press on the switch to activate then? I like it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks exciting. 

I don't see a digital lock-out in the specs, so I hope the threads are anodized because that side button certainly looks like it can be easily activated in the pocket.

I wonder if the head can fit a prism.... hmmm... :thinking:


----------



## Vee3 (Jan 5, 2010)

'Bout time someone made a light like this.

If these turn out to be good as my head-mounted model, I'm gonna have me a big box of lights stored next to my 8-track tapes in the attic. Maybe my grandkids will find them and sell 'em on ebay for big bucks in ~2050.


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mike V said:


> Wow.
> 
> This looks great, especially the switch and low. low mode.
> 
> I love the fact that it doesn't have any flashing modes.



The strobe on my H501 is hidden. I have yet to activate it by mistake. I have not heard of any H501 user being bothered by it. Don't use the strobe if you don't like it. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. The new 4Sevens lights have a complete set of emergency modes hidden away. I have yet to read about users having a problem either.

I was fully committed to buying more ZL lights, but Zebralight's decision (I hope this is not the case) not to use the H501R UI with the moon mode and strobes makes me rethink my decision.


----------



## one2tim (Jan 5, 2010)

That sc30 looks just great!! cant wait for the warm version, hopefully someday a warm version of the good old h30 also


----------



## uplite (Jan 5, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> We had 1.6 Newton switches (rated 1million cycles) before and swtiched to 2.6 Newton ones (rated 200,000 cycles) recently.


Ooh, a rare Zebralight appearance!! This thread feels like a safari now. 

The firmer switches sound great.

How about the beam profile? How many degrees is the spot?

-Jeff


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2010)

I can tell right now I will be buying every single model that comes out with a warm tint.


----------



## madmook (Jan 5, 2010)

That SC30 looks awesome!!! I will also be eagerly awaiting the rest (AA/AAA/18650), and in neutral tints.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Jan 5, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> The headband for use as a headlamp is a nice bonus, but there is no adjustment to angle the light so how useful it is as a headlamp will remain to be seen.



What I liked about my Zebralight is that I could adjust the angle of the light fairly easily. From reading a book right in front of me to aiming further down. The reason I didn't like other headlamps was because the angle couldn't be adjusted easily.


----------



## uplite (Jan 5, 2010)

Zebralight seems to be skilled at lightweight precision design. Perhaps they will design a headband that allows easy adjustment of a side-mounted beam.

I imagine a tiny clutch system. Two thin plastic discs, maybe 1" diameter, with a circular saw-tooth pattern on their meshed inner faces. In other words, two fine-pitch crown gears. One is attached to the headband, one is attached to the flashlight, and a spring presses them together hard enough that they will only rotate by hand, not accidentally.

I want one. 

-Jeff


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow!

Like the side switch and the electronic switch for reliability. Medium tints and I'm sure a single AA light will be coming soon. My D10 is trembling in fear...


----------



## Zendude (Jan 5, 2010)

uplite you think too much!:nana:

Beautiful light! :thumbsup:

Even though they put a firmer switch in I still worry about accidental activation. With it clipped in my pocket the switch will be pressed against my leg. Maybe the switch is more recessed then it looks.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 5, 2010)

I... must... resist...


----------



## Speedball (Jan 5, 2010)

I told my wife this is one I must have. 

........and of course in typical wife fashion she asked me if I really needed another flashlight.

Beautiful, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## uplite (Jan 5, 2010)

Zendude said:


> uplite you think too much!:nana:


 Or...you don't think enough? :nana:  Seriously though...a throwy headlamp calls for an adjustable angle mount. Otherwise you'll be constantly nodding your head and looking up and down to get the beam where you want it.

The question still remains...how floody or throwy is this new light? How many degrees of beam spread? Is Zebralight ignoring this question for some reason? :thinking:



> Even though they put a firmer switch in I still worry about accidental activation. With it clipped in my pocket the switch will be pressed against my leg. Maybe the switch is more recessed then it looks.


In this picture it looks like the button is protected by very high shoulders:





It's hard to imagine pressing that button on your leg...unless maybe you have a compound fracture and the bone hits the switch.  

-Jeff


----------



## tedh (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't imagine the SC30 shown in the picture being an 80 degree all flood output. It's got to be a typo. How could an OP reflector produce flood in this particular light and a hotspot with sidespill in every other flashlight built the same way? 

Uplite, I like your idea, sounds a bit like the Fenix headband mount, if I understand you correctly. I wear glasses, so my concern would be a light source behind my lenses causing glare and reflections. But I know some people like the light to the side, rather than coming from their forehead. 

Ted


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 5, 2010)

uplite said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope the "80 degree flood, with no hotspot" was copied from old product descriptions by mistake. Really looking forward to a zebralight with some throw!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that "80 degree.." was copied by mistake. The SC30 beam spread angle is about 76 degree. 

The SC30 memorizes Low, Medium and High sub-levels.


----------



## tedh (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, although I agree it's a very handsome light, it's going to be stunning when Zebralight reverses the location of the reflector and the switch and starts producing the H51. I'm trying to hold out for that one, we'll see if I can make it...

Ted


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 5, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> This looks exciting.
> 
> I don't see a digital lock-out in the specs, so I hope the threads are anodized because that side button certainly looks like it can be easily activated in the pocket.
> 
> I wonder if the head can fit a prism.... hmmm... :thinking:


 
The threads are anodized and the light can be locked out.


----------



## strinq (Jan 5, 2010)

The light looks good. Now for the pricing...


----------



## Zendude (Jan 5, 2010)

uplite said:


> Or...you don't think enough? :nana:
> 
> -Jeff



Why does everybody keep saying that?:tinfoil:

I hope your right about the shoulders. They are only 1 or 2 mm higher. I pressed my h501 against my 501s and it turned on pretty easy. 

I'm not trying to be negative towards it, just voicing a concern. It still looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Duluth Diesel (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna need to own at least one of these...:naughty:

My wife doesn't understand my addiction, and I don't care. This Zebralight looks awesome!


----------



## strinq (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah the price is out. 
USD65. 

Now i wonder if the AA version will be compatible with 14500 cells. Should be though, based on their previous lights. 
Eagerly awaiting the arrival of the AA lights. 

Just saw that they use Cree Xlamp Leds. Erm, maybe a stupid question but are they a different Led type compared to the XR-e, XP-e etc?


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 for an AAA version, but I doubt it will happen, as new parts and tooling are required. 

Their flashlights will be flashlights first and headlamps secondary. So even if the angle of the beam is not adjustable, it still beats holding the light with one hand when you need to use both hands to work on something.


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 6, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> Is that correct? The same beam profile as the headlamps even though this light has an OP reflector?
> 
> Peter





ZebraLight said:


> Yeah, that "80 degree.." was copied by mistake. The SC30 beam spread angle is about 76 degree.
> 
> The SC30 memorizes Low, Medium and High sub-levels.



I would assume that the part about no hotspot is also an error? I don't see how you're going to get a pure flood (be it 80 degrees or 76 degrees) from what appears to be a fairly deep OP reflector.


----------



## uplite (Jan 6, 2010)

strinq said:


> Now i wonder if the AA version will be compatible with 14500 cells. Should be though, based on their previous lights.


From reports in this forum, the previous AA lights did NOT support 14500 cells. Let's hope that the new AA zebralights have a buck/boost driver? 




strinq said:


> Just saw that they use Cree Xlamp Leds. Erm, maybe a stupid question but are they a different Led type compared to the XR-e, XP-e etc?


XR-E, XP-E, XP-G, MC-E are all Cree Xlamp LEDs. See cree.com for more info.




davidt1 said:


> Their flashlights will be flashlights first and headlamps secondary. So even if the angle of the beam is not adjustable, it still beats holding the light with one hand when you need to use both hands to work on something.


+1, totally agree. This is _primarily_ a high power, ultralight, single cell, side-click flashlight. Using it as a side-mounted headlamp is just a bonus.

However...if there is anyone who can figure out how to make a good lightweight, adjustable, side-mount headstrap...it is probably zebralight. I'd buy this headstrap in a heartbeat. :thumbsup:




LitFuse said:


> I would assume that the part about no hotspot is also an error? I don't see how you're going to get a pure flood (be it 80 degrees or 76 degrees) from what appears to be a fairly deep OP reflector.


+1. I'm guessing that 76 degrees is the spread of the _spill beam_. It would be nice to know the spread of the _hotspot_ instead.

Practically speaking, how large is the hotspot at 20 feet? That is a critical spec for this light. It amazes me how few folks seem to care about this. Do you guys actually USE your lights? Or do you just collect them and talk about them?  

So...Zebralight...any comment on the size or spread of the _hotspot_ for this light?

-Jeff


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 6, 2010)

uplite said:


> Practically speaking, how large is the hotspot at 20 feet? That is a critical spec for this light. It amazes me how few folks seem to care about this. Do you guys actually USE your lights? Or do you just collect them and talk about them?


That is one of the things I care about a lot, but even more, or at least as much, I care about the balance of brightness between hotspot and flood.
I like for the edge of the hotspot to fade into flood rather than abruptly change too, as this leads to a bit of a blind area next to the hotspot otherwise.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 6, 2010)

uplite said:


> Let's hope that the new AA zebralights have a buck/boost driver?
> 
> ..any comment on the size or spread of the _hotspot_ for this light?
> 
> -Jeff


 
The SC50 will have a buck/boost to support 14500s as well as 1.5v sources. 5 sub-levels with 1.5 sources. 1 extra High sub-level with 14500s. 

The hotspot at 20 feet is about 3 feet. The edge of the hotspot is not that defined though.


----------



## strinq (Jan 6, 2010)

uplite said:


> From reports in this forum, the previous AA lights did NOT support 14500 cells. Let's hope that the new AA zebralights have a buck/boost driver?



Erm, did you actually do a search? Can you quote me a source stating that it does NOT support 14500 cells? The previous zebralights are 14500 compatible. 

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=183



uplite said:


> XR-E, XP-E, XP-G, MC-E are all Cree Xlamp LEDs. See cree.com for more info.



Just wondering in which 'series' or 'type' it's in. Is it an Xp-e? XR-e? Xp-g?


----------



## Christoph (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm glad ZebraLight joined in .

When do we get more info ?
.


----------



## strinq (Jan 6, 2010)

Some info here :

http://www.illuminationgear.com/138071.html


----------



## Mike V (Jan 6, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> The strobe on my H501 is hidden. I have yet to activate it by mistake. I have not heard of any H501 user being bothered by it. Don't use the strobe if you don't like it. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. The new 4Sevens lights have a complete set of emergency modes hidden away. I have yet to read about users having a problem either.
> 
> I was fully committed to buying more ZL lights, but Zebralight's decision (I hope this is not the case) not to use the H501R UI with the moon mode and strobes makes me rethink my decision.




I have a H501 and I forgot that it had a strobe mode.
I've never activated it by mistake.
Actually I don't think I have ever activated it at all.

I don't mind if the strobe mode is hidden, just as long as you don't have to go through it when switching from the lowest mode to the highest mode.

One thing I don't like about the H501 is there is no way to attach a lanyard at all.
I like to wear it around my neck on a piece of cord.
Which I have had to tape on.

Also the lens on mine got a big scratch which has created an awful dark slice in the beam.

The light has hardly been used, so I think the lens is pretty soft.


----------



## uplite (Jan 6, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> The SC50 will have a buck/boost to support 14500s as well as 1.5v sources. 5 sub-levels with 1.5 sources. 1 extra High sub-level with 14500s.
> 
> The hotspot at 20 feet is about 3 feet. The edge of the hotspot is not that defined though.


Awesome, awesome, and even more awesome. Thank you! 




strinq said:


> Erm, did you actually do a search? Can you quote me a source stating that it does NOT support 14500 cells?


Sure. Read this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230145

The H501 is "compatible" with 14500 cells, meaning it will make some light, and not explode. BUT the output is less than half what you get with a normal AA cell. So it does not really "support" lithium ion voltage.

Zebralight explained why in that thread...which you could have found with a quick search... 

-Jeff


----------



## uplite (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike V said:


> One thing I don't like about the H501 is there is no way to attach a lanyard at all.
> I like to wear it around my neck on a piece of cord.
> Which I have had to tape on.


Get some thin cord, 1-2mm diameter. Tie a constrictor knot around the tailcap or body of the light. Tighten the knot. Trim the short end. Use the long end to make your lanyard (permanent) or a small bowline loop to clip into your lanyard (removeable).

That solves the problem without making the light bigger/heavier for the rest of us. :thumbsup:

-Jeff


----------



## strinq (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually it means it does support and is compatible li-ion's. Just that it has lower output which i was aware of.


----------



## uplite (Jan 6, 2010)

strinq said:


> Actually it means it does support and is compatible li-ion's. Just that it has lower output which i was aware of.


Semantics. In my world, "compatible" and "supported" are two different concepts. "Compatible" means that it works, even poorly. "Supported" means it works to specification.

If my TV only displays half of an HD video picture, I would say that it does not "support" HD. If my car only gets half the mileage on regular petrol, I would say it does not "support" low octane. If my flashlight is only half as bright on a 14500 cell...you get the picture.

BUT apparently the new SC50 _does_ support 14500 cells. Even better...it has a boost mode to take advantage of lithium ion voltage. Sweet. :thumbsup:

-Jeff


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2010)

What a post to see after looking around for the first time in awhile.
Awesome. I was hoping for the H60 UI(or even H30), so this is about perfect. 
Guess it's the SC30, and maybe SC30F, for me, as soon as the neutrals become available. 

Did I miss anything? I don't suppose a 18650 version is in the works? A SC60W would go nicely with my H60W at work


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 6, 2010)

I also hope there is an 18650 version is in the works, Owen.

That's what I'm waiting for too .

ZebraLight , can you comment on the possibility of this new model in 18650 ?
.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 6, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I also hope there is an 18650 version is in the works, Owen.
> 
> That's what I'm waiting for too .
> 
> ...


 
There will be SC60/SC60w soon.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 6, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> There will be SC60/SC60w soon.


Wow... cool... will you provide support for 2xCR123A besides 1x18650? Wish your H60/H60w can support more battery options.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jan 6, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Wow... cool... will you provide support for 2xCR123A besides 1x18650? Wish your H60/H60w can support more battery options.


 
18650s only, no support for 2CR123.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you .... ZebraLight !

That means it will be optimized for 3.7v., and as bright as possible on 1 cell .

I hope it also has optimized regulation , and a low-low to boot , I hope !


Please design it to accept the longer , protected 18650 cells , which we prefer .
.


----------



## strinq (Jan 6, 2010)

That's awesome zebralight.
Expectations are high. But gotta say, really like the design. 
Don't mind me saying, but it's because it looks a wee bit like the Haiku.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 6, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> 18650s only, no support for 2CR123.



Oh, ok. Looks like I'll stick to 1 x CR123A cell and AA cell model then.  thanks.


----------



## one2tim (Jan 7, 2010)

ZebraLight said:


> There will be SC60/SC60w soon.



Juhuu it get better and better. Soon only thing remaining is a H30W, any comment on that?


----------



## Mike V (Jan 7, 2010)

uplite said:


> Get some thin cord, 1-2mm diameter. Tie a constrictor knot around the tailcap or body of the light. Tighten the knot. Trim the short end. Use the long end to make your lanyard (permanent) or a small bowline loop to clip into your lanyard (removeable).
> 
> That solves the problem without making the light bigger/heavier for the rest of us. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Jeff



Thanks a lot for the info on the knot.

I have the cord, I'm going to try this tomorrow.


Kind regards,


-Mike V.


----------



## Vee3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've stopped by CPF once in a while since I starting lurking in ~2002. I'd read up on the latest wonderlights, ask questions, buy several and go away. Maybe 20% of those well-reviewed lights I've bought turned out to be practical in the long run; lights that still work and are in regular use today. The rest are either in a landfill, given away or in a drawer somewhere.

One that stands out is my Zebralight H50. Quality, innovation, simplicity & practicality. It's not just 'different', it's darn good. Not likely to be obsloete for a long time for me.

I wish Zebralight well with this launch - I'm thinking it (Zebralight) looks like an ipod compared to a (Maglite) Walkman.


----------



## YourTime (Jan 8, 2010)

When will verion 18650 comes out?

I need to get them soon.

Love the super duper low mode


----------



## Speedball (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't want to sound greedy but maybe someday they will come out with a 123x2 flashlight.

This one is a knockout!:twothumbs


----------



## Shorty66 (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope, the H51 will support the 14500 as well as the sc50 should.

I hope the H51 will have the slow strobe of the H501R AND the Turbo mode on 14500 of the SC50.
I would rather like it to have a moonmode (.5lm) instead of a second strobe if the one strobe is a slow one.
This would be perfect to me:

Turbo:190lm (on 14500) / High: 100lm
Medium: 40lm / 1 Hz Strobe: 100lm
Low: 5lm / Moon Mode: 0.5lm


Oh, and of course i am still hoping for a built in Diffusor... :twothumbs


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 8, 2010)

Continued.



Also, dealer plugs removed. Not on CPF proper guys.... :tsk:


----------

